# To the Noble Born. (finished)



## Evilhalfling (Dec 9, 2007)

Rogues Gallary 
Game Thread 



Consolidated untrained /trained /focused skills, & second wind, otherwise 3.5 rules 
Core, XPH, Comp Adventurer. (more on skills to follow) 
Magic items can have multiple functions with no cost penalty.  
Halflings start with +1 psp, and are the only race that embraces psionics, although it occurs occasionally among other races. 

As the younger son or daughter of a noble family you will inheriting little in way of land, but your family still expects you to strengthen their position.  You have been well trained (28 pt ability buy @ 2nd level) and VERY well outfitted (5000gp). You all are required to start trained in Persuasion (diplomacy/intimidate) Most of you are from good families and civilized races (human, elves, half-elves, halflings) although if no nobles of good social position have felt a religious calling, then a priest from a lower class will be hired for you. (Core gods)  

You can expect ratmen, goblins (some blue), gnolls, animals, and hostile plants.  Old family vendettas, jealousy, and political maneuvering shouldn’t be a problem in the wild, right?? 

Looking for 5-6 characters, will close recruiting with 8, unselected players can serve as alts. 
Concepts should include relationship with your family, and why they sent you into danger with a bunch of other young nobles.  We can work out your prior relationships with each other as well.

This History is a new region in an old world, and not set in stone.  Critiques, addtional details and suggestions are welcome. 


*Current Conditions*
[sblock] 
South Denumbria is a kingdom with 2 dukes, with their viscounts and subject barons, and six counts each with their own barons.  Its population are European-looking humans called Rients. 

Denumbrians are responsible for much of regions the resources such as crops, livestock and timber.  It has few population centers, and many peasant farmers.  The nobility is responsible for protecting their people from goblins and ratmen who have scattered enclaves through the region.  The more prosperous nobility live along the river Vastia, in its fertile flood plains.  The southern and western edges of the kingdom is heavily forested.  Only in the last generation has the crown had enough power to enforce restrictions on feuding between noble houses.   Elves live in the western part of the kingdom and control several dominions there.  Halfling hairfeet wanderers travel gypsy like through the lands, although there are small enclaves of the more religious stouts in fixed settlements.  A viscount has recently succeeded at getting Halflings to form a barony, but many doubt it will last long.  

The land is bordered to the North East by the barren plains of the gnolls.  On the west by the elf tribal lands and the city state of Laviner.  And to the south by mountains and the Grand Duchy of Krov, which is in controls the main valley of the rivers headwaters, along with of much of the regions mineral wealth.  Krov’s centralized army is controlled by the Grand Bastard, a title given to the oldest illegitimate child of the previous ruler.   

Laviner is an ancient city built by humans, and retaken from the goblin hordes eighty years before the Denumbrian arrival by a race of sandy-skinned humans called the Cricks.  They are supposed to avoid alcohol, sensuality and displays of wealth, but this gets more lip service than practice.  It has strong new walls and good river trade, but controls little territory.  Their homeland is far to the east, and there is little contact with it. 
[/sblock]

*History *
[sblock]
Six Centuries ago goblins invaded a human kingdom, killing or driving all humans before them, most fled north to eventually become Denumbria. For three hundred years Goblins killed humans when they found them, ruling the territory uncontested.  An army of southern humans called Cricks arrived, taking a single ruined city and holding it against the hordes.  Nearly a century later the people of Denumbria returned, led by strong knights and wizards, with powerful priests besides.  They drove out the goblins, setting up independent realms, bond by ties of Feudalism to the King of South Denumbria.  Halflings followed, and Ratmen shortly afterward.  The nearby elven kingdom, which had never been united under a single ruler broke apart into seven warring clans.  Some refugees fled into South Denumbria, and settled into human lands, eventually an elf was raised to Baron, and later the Western Duchy descended to a half elf.   The kingdom dwelt in peace, until the Southern Duchy of Krov rebelled.  It now calls itself the Grand Duchy of Krov, and it remains independent. 

Thirty years ago King Funistan the Strong stopped an invasion of gnolls and then acted to reduce the powers of the feudal nobility. Many quickly rebelled. After he ended the rebellion of the nobles, he named many new lords to replace those that had fought against him. He was eventually killed in battle and his son Funistan the 2nd (also known as the Fox) has taken over. Although less devout than his father, he still has the support of the church of Pelor, as well as the loyalty of Beltzan the Archmage.   To the dismay of his foes, he seemed even better at unifying than his father, although he favors diplomacy to open battle.  He has forgiven several foes and over the years brought a peace to the region.  The peace has increased the population. Even the nobilities’ ranks are swelled by mass of children, now coming of age and restless to find their own way.  

0 – goblin hordes overrun region. (the dark age) 
204 far to the west the halfling messiah preaches rule of law and equality of races. 
320 Cricks arrive from the east, take the city of Laviner. 
400 Denumbrians arrive from the north.
450 elven civil war. (War of the Seven) 
550 Grand Duchy of Krov revolts.
575 Gnoll invasion, prompts lasting peace between South Deumbria and Krov 
578 King Funistan the Strong stops the gnoll dragonlord, reinstates national taxes. 
586 Funistan the Strong dies in battle. Funistan the Fox takes the throne. 
588 Rebellion ends. 
608 Current day.  Several Noble houses have encouraged their younger son’s and daughters to form a traveling company, and suggested they set out together to explore the wilds. 
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 9, 2007)

Do all classes get persuasion as a class skill?

WarShrike


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 10, 2007)

*Houserules - modified from 4th ed teasers.*

Yes Persuasion is a class skill for all noble born.  Commoners do not need to take it.   

Acrobatics (balance, tumble)
Appraise
Athletics  (Climb, Jump, Swim)  
Craft (all individ)
Concentration
Deception  (bluff, disguise) 
Cryptomancy (Forgery, Decipher script) 
Disable Device (disable device & open locks)
Gather Information (& kn Local) 
Horsemanship (Ride & Handle Animal) 
Heal (current rules)
Knowledge (all individ as per usual)
Perception (Listen, spot, search)
Perform (each instrument group indvid.) Bonus sing/oratory with first instrument group 
Persuasion (Diplomacy, Sense motive)
Sleight of hand (& Escape artist) 
Spellcraft
Stealth (hide, MS)
Survival (includes use rope)
Use Magic Device

If part of the group is a class skill, the whole thing is.

Edit 
there are no skill ranks. 
skills are untrained = 1/2 char level + ability modifier 
Trained +5 to above 
or focused (feat) + 5 to any trained skill  

You start with a number of trained skills = to # skills from class + int mod + 1 if human 
ie 2+ for a fighter, 6+ for a ranger. 
You can only start trained with a skill if it is a class skill, otherwise it takes a feat to become trained in a  skill. 
Multi-classed characters get 1-2 additional trained skills, depending on the new class.

*Second wind rule:* when your character is below half his total HP, he can regain hit points equal to 1/4 of his max hp or equal to his Con score, which is higher. This is  usable once per day, as Swift Action. After the encounter anyone who used second wind is fatigued for 3 minutes, due to the adrenal shock. You can also use second wind out of combat, by resting for a full minute. In this case it does not cause fatigue.  PC classes can use second wind, but NPC classes and most monsters cannot.

Common Language : Reintish.
Other languages: Crickish, elven, halfling, dwarfish, goblin, Gnoll, Ratman, Draconic, Infernal, Celestial.  (there are 3 other human languages, Delish, Olavian and Imperial but this far from the coast, they won't appear) 

Everyone knows Reintish, and their racial tongue, +1 per Int modifier.
Clerics know celestial, wizards know either elvish, ratman or draconic.
Sorcerers know either celestial or infernal.
Characters gain 1 new language per 3 levels.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks. Annother question: Do we assign skill points to the individual skills, like regular 3.5, or to skill groups. In other words, if i place 4 ranks in Persuasion, am i considered to have 4 ranks in both Diplomacy and Intimidation?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I'll work up a character here tomorrow.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 10, 2007)

WarShrike - The skills are consolidated into skill groups, so you athletics skill will be used for any climb/jump/or swim check needed.  See the edits to the previous post about ranks.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 10, 2007)

*Sounds like Fun*

Sounds like a interesting set-up...I will roll a character and see what i can come up with. At this point i am still way wobly on all the rules etc so may need a little help in tweaking and getting it all correct. Off the top of my head I am thinking about a Ranger or some fighter variant.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2007)

Kerin Rookstone

[sblock=Background: ]
Kerin Rookstone is the second son of Baron Leinach Rookstone, the title holder of a small, but bountiful barony. Kerin's older brother Karof would, of course, inherit the title and lands. Leinarch insured that his two younger sons would have other routes to success. Traditionally, the second son becomes a soldier and the youngest a priest. But Leinarch was a devout man, who viewed the prosperity of the barony to Pelor's protection and light. He therefore sent both younger sons to learn the priesthood. Phillipe, Kerin's younger brother took to the learning very well and had a brilliant career ahead of him as a priest. Kerin struggled. He didn't like reading as much as Phillipe did. He always had enjoyed riding and sparring with Karof. The priest soften found Kerin outside practicing with sticks. 

The time to graduate was fast approaching and Kerin was woefully behind. This filled him with shame as he did not want to sully the family's honor by failing. He enjoyed some aspects of his training, he like helping people and become quite good at healing, but he couldn't even get one orison right. Despondent he went for a walk in the woods to think and clear his head. There he entered a small glade, and a bright flash of sun blinded him for a moment. As his eyes struggled to readjust a vision came to him. The sun, the sun of Pelor, cutting through enemies, burning away disease, bringing light to all. As Kerin looked harder at the vision he saw that within the sun was a sword. The sword was the tool of Pelor, and there stood a man holding the sword. As the man turned, Kerin saw that it was himself. And then the glade returned and the vision vanished. But Kerin knew then his fate, knew the path laid before him. He stayed a while in the woods, asking himself if he had the courage to face this path. He finally decided he did. He returned to the abbey and sought out the head priest, an old man named Father Bendimic. Kerin didn't have to say a word, he walked into the Father's office and stood there. Father Bendimic raised his eyes and stared at the young man. Then, ever so slightly, the priest raised a single eyebrow before sitting back in his chair. "So young Kerin, it seems you have decided to leave the priesthood?Or should we say it was decided for you?" smiled the old priest. "I thought this might be where you ended up. You have a good heart lad, but you are a terrible student. Obviously Pelor thought so as well and decided your arm was better used than your head in his service. This then is your choice? That is you intend to follow this path you have been selected for?" Kerin nodded his head. "Well lad, I am glad to see it and I wish you the best. Few get called to serve Pelor in this manner." Father Bendimic rose and embraced Kerin before sending him on his way. But not before giving him the holy symbol of Pelor. 

When Kerin returned home, his family was quite surprised worried he had been kicked out of the monestary. But when he showed them his new symbol of authority and of his calling, well , they say Leinarch's smile didn't fade for a week. Still his homecoming was long, Kerin felt the tug of his obligation. So after a generous outfitting from the family vaults, Kerin set off. He had heard there was a group of other young nobles looking to head out and decided to join them. Pelor knew what direction he wanted Kerin to travel, but Kerin didn't, so a group of comrades might be a good start.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Character]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Kerin Rookstone
[B]Class:[/B] Paladin of Pelor
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Med
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] Pelor

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 19 (2d10+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 (08p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -7         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +3    +0    +X    +X    +X    22
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2     +2   +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0     +2    +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1      +2    +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword               +6     1d8+2           19-20x2
Lance                        +4     1d8+2          20x3
Longbow                  +2     1d8+2          20x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Reintish

[B]Abilities:[/B] Aura of good, detect evil, smite evil 1/day, Lay on hands 4hp/day, Divine Grace

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon focus: Longsword, Mounted Combat

[B]Trained Skills                  [/B]
Healing (T)                         +7
Horsemanship (T)               +6
Persuasion  (T)                    +8

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Full plate armor  +1   2,650gp   XXlb
Lg steel shield +1       1,170gp   XXlb
Longsword MW              315gp   XXlb
Lance                                 10gp
Longbow (Str+2)            300gp
Quiver 20 arrows                1gp
Silver Holy Symbol of Pelor  25 gp
2 Nobles outfits             150gp
Signet ring                         5 gp
Jewelry                            100gp
Heavy warhorse         200gp
Military saddle             20gp
Bit and bridle                 2gp
Saddlebags                     4gp
Scale mail barding      200gp

Swift (Warhorse, Heavy)[sblock]
Size/Type:
Large Animal

Hit Dice:
4d8+12 (30 hp)

Initiative:
+1

Speed:
50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class:
18 (+4 armor, -1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple:
+3/+11

Attack:
Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4)

Full Attack:
2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)

Space/Reach:
10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:
—
Special Qualities:
Low-light vision, scent

Saves:
Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2

Abilities:
Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills:
Listen +5, Spot +4

Feats:
Endurance, Run

Environment:
Temperate plains
Organization:
Domesticated
Challenge Rating:
2
Advancement:
—
Level Adjustment:
—
These animals are similar to heavy horses but are trained and bred for strength and aggression. A heavy warhorse can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check. 
Carrying Capacity
A light load for a heavy warhorse is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601-900 pounds. A heavy warhorse can drag 4,500 pounds. [/sblock]

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 10gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 175lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Grey
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 10, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Profession is out, but am I missing anything else?




Appraise?
Until i hear otherwise i'll count it as it's own group. Will throw up my character soon.



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> or focused (feat) + 10 to untrained roll




Can this be applied to any untrained skill, or just to trained skills?


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 10, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Background]Xaros Anuvien had always been something of an outcast in the family. House Anuvien, famed for the Anuvien Trading Consortium, worked hard in the pursuit of financial and political success. One might think they had amassed enough money for several lifetimes, and that there was enough success to go around to other, less profitable enterprises. Business doesn't work that way however, and neither does success. Therefore, all of House Anuvien strives ever harder to maintain their position "up top". Well, allmost all.

Xaros is the exception. Regarded with a certain affectionate disgust by his parents and siblings, he fritters his time away on frivolous passtimes. He spends the greater part of his time playing musical instruments in local taverns, drinking, and wooing the lasses. In other words, he's an artist. And like most artists, he'd be sleeping in the gutters, were he not an Anuvien.

Recently, Xaros might have been involved in a scam involving falsified legal documents. There wasn't enough proof to formally accuse him, but it's the talk of the town, and quite embarassing for House Anuvien in too many ways to consider. For the good of the family business, he had to dissapear for a while. Thus, he was sent to a remote wilderness area, what some thought of as a burgonning new frontier, as ambassador for the Anuvien Trading Consortium. Perhaps he could actually prove useful there, if he didn't spend his days dead drunk. New frontiers mean new business opportunities, and it was also known that several nobe houses had carted off their younger scions to that distant location. There were other opportunities worth pursueing than trade. It could never hurt to have the nobles on your side.

Additional information:
Patriarch: Baron Torvahl Anuvien
Heir: Ernd Anuvien (eldest son)
Representative: Jared Anuvien (Torvahl's brother)

[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Character]
Name: Xaros Anuvien
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Alignment: NG
Class: Bard 2
Languages: Reintish, Goblin, Draconic.

HP: 9
XP: 1000
AC: 18, Touch: 12, Flat Footed: 16
Check Penalty: -1
Init: +2
Perception: +10
Move: 30'
BAB: +1
Load: L = 0-43 lbs / M = 44-86 lbs / H = 87-130 lbs
Lift Above Head: 130 lbs / Lift Off Ground: 260 lbs / Push or Drag: 650 lbs

Combat Statistics
Darkwood Light Crossbow +1 w/normal bolts (+4 To Hit, 1d8+1 Damage, 19-20/x2, 2 lbs)
--Darkwood: Half Standard Weight. Reload Time: Free Action.

Dagger (+2 To Hit (+3 Thrown), 1d4+1 Damage, 19-20/x2, 1 lb)

Attributes
STR: 12 (4 pts) +1
DEX: 14 (6 pts) +2
CON: 10 (2 pts) +0
INT: 14 (6 pts) +2
WIS: 8 (0 pts) -1
CHA: 16 (10 pts) +3

Feats:
Level 1: Focus - Perception
Human: Rapid Reload

Skills Trained: (Base, Ability Mod, T/F Mod, = Total)

Appraise..................1, +3, +5, = 8
Deception................1, +3, +5, = 9
Cryptomancy............1, +2, +5, = 8
Gather Information.....1, +3, +5, = 9
Perception................1, -1, +10, = 10 (Search Ability Mod is +2, for a total of 13)
Perform....................1, +3, +5, = 9 (Plucked Stringed Instruments, and singing)
Persuasion................1, +3, +5, = 9
Stealth....................1, +2, +5, = 8
Use Magical Device....1, +3, +5, = 9

Equipment:
Darkwood Light Crossbow +1................cost: 2375 gp, 2 lbs.  
Mithril Chain Shirt +1...........................cost: 2100 gp, 12.5 lbs.
60 Quarrels (bolts).............................cost: 6 gp, 6 lbs.
Dagger.............................................cost: 2 gp, 1 lb.
Buckler.............................................cost: 15 gp, 5 lbs.
Noble's outfit w/everything..................cost: 200 gp, 10 lbs.
Masterwork Mandolyn.........................cost: 100 gp, 3 lbs.

Light Warhorse..................................cost: 150 gp. Light Load: Up to 230 lbs.
Riding Saddle...................................cost: 10 gp, 25 lbs.
Saddlebags complete with:..................cost: 44 gp, 50 lbs.
-Bedroll
-Blanket
-Candles x10
-Flint and Steel
-Waterskin
-Wineskin
-Aleskin
-Whetstone
-Trail Rations x10 days
-Sunrod x10

Backpack

11 gp left.

[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Spells]
*Known:*
Level 0: Daze, Detect Magic, Know Direction, Light, Read Magic.
Level 1: Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds.

Daily Spells (no preperation required): 3 L0, 1 L1.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 10, 2007)

moved Regional History to first post. 

Ferris - looks good, are you okay with being a minority religion? If you were part of the state religion a paladin would have a far more offical role to play in society.  Your family could be worshipers of Pelor, or you could have broken with tradition to follow a allied, but different god.

Alexander and Warshrike - I tried to clarify skill post, does that make more sense?


----------



## Dekana (Dec 11, 2007)

Finished! ... Although the original character concept I had made Lily sound more ADD-ish than I intended. 

[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] "Flighty" Lily Fairgold
[B]Class:[/B] 2 Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling, Hairfoot
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Yondalla

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 12 (2d8)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -6

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +0    +1    +1    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     +3    +1    +1     +5    (+1 racial to all saves)
[B]Ref:[/B]                      +0    +1    +1     +2
[B]Will:[/B]                     +3    +4    +1     +8
                                               (+2 racial to saves vs fear)

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Composite Longbow      +3       d6+1        20x3   (range inc. 110ft)
Longspear                 +2       d6+1        20x3
Heavy Mace                +2       d6+1        20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Reintish, Halfling, Celestial

[B]Character Traits:[/b]
Inattentive (for role playing only)
Quick (base land speed +10ft, -1 hp every level)

[B]Abilities:[/B] [URL=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/specialAttacks.htm#turnOrRebukeUndead]Turn Undead[/URL], Aura of Good, Spontaneous Casting

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Proficiency (Longbow)

[B]Untrained Skills[/b] (1/2 level + ability modifier is default)
Appraise:   +2   (1 level, 1 brooch)
Athletics:  -4   (1 level, 2 racial, 1 str, -6 acp)
Stealth:    +1   (1 level, 2 racial, 4 size, -6 acp)
Perception: +8   (1 level, 2 racial, 4 wis, 1 brooch)

[B]Trained Skills[/b]
Knowledge(religion): +6
Knowledge(arcana):   +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Banded Mail               250gp   17.5lb
Longspear                   5gp   4.5lb
Heavy Mace                 12gp   4lb
MW Composite Longbow (1)  500gp   1.5lb
Arrows (20)                 1gp   1.5lb
Pony ("Champ")             30gp
Riding Saddle              30gp
+2 Brooch of the Seer
Holy Symbol, Silver        25gp   1lb
Backpack                    2gp   .5lb
--Tent                     10gp   5lb
--Flask                     3cp   1.5lb
--Trail Rations x4          2gp   1lb
--Waterskin                 1gp   1lb
--Winter Blanket            5sp   .75lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]39.75lb      [B]Money:[/B] 32gp 4sp 7cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                32    64    97    97   487

[B]Domains[/b]
Good: Good spells cast at +1 caster level.
Protection: As a (Su) ability, grant a ward on someone you touch. The ward
grants a resistance bonus equal to cleric level on the next saving throw.
It lasts one hour, and takes a standard action to cast.

[B]Spells Prepared[/B]
0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist,
         (Sanctuary)

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 2'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 27lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel
[B]Hair:[/B] Chestnut
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* A pretty typical looking Halfling girl with long, light brown hair. She has a somewhat plain face, but her eyes are always wide open with what (at first glance) appears to be youthful exuberance.

*Background:* Lily Fairgold was born into poverty - not at all a surprise in the feudal lands of South Denumbria. The young halfling learned various skills growing up with her nomadic family; shooting a bow, trading stories, tilling the land... She was never truly content however. Lily often saw the better life nobles led; figures in caravans clothed in silk, small armies hired to guard a baron's son, arcane schools for the richest pupils. Naturally, she wanted to bring the same comforts to her family and friends.

The young girl tried several crackpot schemes to make a quick fortune. She performed at inns as a singer, tried her hand at invention, and even dabbled in the magic arts. But no matter how great an idea she had, it would only last as long as she could keep interest in it - which was never very long. Finally she tried praying to her family's traditional deity, Yondalla, the benefactor of all halflings. To her utter amazement, her prayers were actually answered several times.

The Fairgold family settled in the newly formed Halfling Barony, hoping for an easier lifestyle. Lily took the opportunity to formally join a local church dedicated to Yondalla. Divine magic came quite easily to Lily. The priests speculated that perhaps the Goddess herself had taken a liking to the young lass. Unfortunately, they were frequently embarrassed by her tomboyishness, lack of patience, and loquaciousness [I love that word!]. More out of a desire to just get rid of her for a short time than to further their cause, Lily was designated the task of providing healing services for a party of young Noble adventurers...




[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 11, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> As he would not be a noble, what are the rules on starting gold and ability scores? Is persuasion required?




Same ability scores, starting gold =900, persuasion is not required.  
You are also give a holy relic by your church, so that they don't loose face.  I will figure out the relics powers based on god chosen but it will have ~4000 gp in value. The relic will also advance as you gain levels. 

btw - The basic plot will cover gaining 2 levels, continuing past that depends on interest.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 11, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> moved Regional History to first post.
> 
> Ferris - looks good, are you okay with being a minority religion? If you were part of the state religion a paladin would have a far more offical role to play in society.  Your family could be worshipers of Pelor, or you could have broken with tradition to follow a allied, but different god.




In light of the Regional History, I think I will move to Heironeous. I'll leave the basics but be called to serve Heironeous. I'll write it up a bit later. OK if my family stayed loyal to Funistan?


----------



## Zaset (Dec 11, 2007)

This sounds like a really fun campaign. 

Errrr. If there's still room, I'll roll up a character, and see what I can come up with. 

That is, if it's alright with all of you. It'd be my first play-by-post game.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 11, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Alexander and Warshrike - I tried to clarify skill post, does that make more sense?




Works for me.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 11, 2007)

Zaset - be happy to have you, and welcome to the boards.
Have you read the general info stickies at the top of the thread? 
PbP games are a large comitment, and you should know what your getting into. 
I have run 3 other games, 2 ended abrubtly, one came to a graceful conclusion. (after  about 6 months) I will probably post at least every other day to move things forward, more often in resopnse to questions.  Weekends are usually off, with posts Friday and Monday. 
Stats are on point buy. (28) 
Hit points are average rolls (2.5-6.5) by class and rounded down. 
I will roll all the dice in play, its up to you to post modifiers when you make a roll.  This is more for speed than trust issues. 

Fenris - 
I'll change the history instead - Pelor may actually work better for the storyline.  A paladin of Heorinious would be even more likely to have duties assigned rather than the freedom to wander.  You would not have been invited to join the group, but the Noble lord (TBD) who is organizing it assures you that you were overlooked rather than exluded.  He smiles when he tells you that he is happy to have a Paladin traveling with the other scions. 

Dekana - Lilly looks interesting, odd to have a person with ADD and a high wisdom.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 11, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Dekana - Lilly looks interesting, odd to have a person with ADD and a high wisdom.



I figure she has good wisdom for the short term, such as reading people and situations, and finding the answer to an immediate problem. For the long term, eh, not so much. I actually tried not to have her charisma too high, as I decided people might be turned off by her childish (although pleasant) attitude.
Anyway, I'll try to finish up her sheet in the next hour or so.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 12, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Fenris -
> I'll change the history instead - Pelor may actually work better for the storyline.  A paladin of Heorinious would be even more likely to have duties assigned rather than the freedom to wander.  You would not have been invited to join the group, but the Noble lord (TBD) who is organizing it assures you that you were overlooked rather than exluded.  He smiles when he tells you that he is happy to have a Paladin traveling with the other scions.



Cool. I figured a paladin of Pelor would be less, er divisive for a party. That was why I focused on healing, wasn;t sure we'd get a healer, and heck you can't have too much!

I assume we can start with magic items? I'll finish up equipment here soon.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 12, 2007)

Just to check on something here --- if it's allowed, I'd be looking to get set up for the arcane trickster prestige class and begin as a multiclass rogue/wizard (1 level each). Might be a bad idea to start with a BAB of 0, but, eh, life's no fun without challenges. 

The question is this: suppose I start with a level of rogue, as a human, with an int of 16. This gives me a +3 int bonus, plus 8 skills for being a rogue, and another for being a human. That's 12 skills to select straight off. 

Wizard, I assume, then only gives me 1 bonus skills, since wizard doesn't give many skills to begin with.  

Could I use 2 of the possible skills to select a skill that'd be cross-class instead (e.g., knowledge arcana)?

If this works out, I'll be the one setting off traps, I guess. Assuming we're to run into (m)any. 

If this is a bad character concept, I have a few other ideas kicking around. I always wanted to try being an erudite...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 12, 2007)

Fenris - yes magic items are practically a necessity.

Zaset - PbP is a bad medium to try for a prestige class, IME gaining more than 1 level is unusual.  (although ill try for 2+ this time.)  If you think you will enjoy playing a rogue/wizard than go ahead, I can see how that would fit well in noble society as well as being an adventurer.  I suggest you invest in an attack wand like magic missle (@3rd lvl). 

12 skills is right.  Although I have been considering droppping 2 from rogue, and 1 from bard and ranger, to account skill consolidation.  No trading 2 for 1, however in character you can retrain from one skill to another over several months, so even if you don't start with a skill you need, you can change to it later.  (There will be downtime if the game goes for several levels) You have  been too busy to do this before the game starts.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 13, 2007)

Couple more questions, and then I should be set. 

Nobles are supposed (at least in the context of meetings with other nobles) to wear Noble's Outfits, which are 75 gp in cost, with at least 100 gp of jewelry with it and a signet ring besides. 

I'm assuming the cost of that is supposed to be deducted from our equipment assuming we bring such an outfit with us?

Also: how specific should I be as far as bringing mundane items with me goes? Examples: chalk, rations, ink, inkpen, paper, sealing wax, bedroll, winter blanket, lantern (bullseye!), candles...

And finally: which bit of code is it to get those things into show/hide mode? 

I think after that I'll be ready to post the character, and then make any changes needed/suggested.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 13, 2007)

yes the outfit should be deducted from your funds, if you bring it along. 
be as specific as you like with gear, you can even give some servant 15gp and tell him to back a bag for you, he will probably get most of that. (ie light source, bedding, rope, waterskin) you will need to calculate food/foder - or blithely assume you can buy/hunt what you need later. (which may very well be true) 
the code is <sblock> only use [ ] instead of <>,  </sblock>


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2007)

EH,
How do you want to handle HPs?


----------



## Zaset (Dec 13, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Zaset - be happy to have you, and welcome to the boards.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hit points are average rolls (2.5-6.5) by class and rounded down.




I think that sums it up, Fenris. ONly thing I'd like to know is if you still get max HP from first HD. That's how it's supposed to be, I think, right?


----------



## Dekana (Dec 13, 2007)

It typically is max HP for the first HD, at least it has been in every game I've been in. It says as much on p.6 of the player handbook.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 13, 2007)

You didn't list: Profession, Sense Motive & Speak Language in your skill list.
What's XPH?
You included the Complete Adventurer, do you also include the Complete Warrior?


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 13, 2007)

XPH = Expanded Psionics Handbook.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 13, 2007)

(added to HR post as well )
Common Language : Reintish.  
Other languages: Crickish, elven, halfling, dwarfish, goblin, Gnoll, Ratman, Draconic, Infernal, Celestial.

Everyone knows Reintish, and their racial tongue, +1 per Int modifier. 
Clerics know celestial, wizards know either elvish, ratman or draconic.
Sorcerers know either celestial or infernal.  
Since getting rid of skill ranks - not sure how to handle learning extra ones. 

yes, Hit Points are max at first lvl, average there after. 
No, to complete warrior, I don't have the book. 
XPH - Expanded Psionics Handbook.  Halflings and goblins are the chief users of psionics,  although it does occur in other races as well. 

Dekana- is lilly a Hairfoot or Stout? [sblock]
It sounds like she was born a hairfoot, then settled into a soutish community.  
did you convert - and if so was it a change of heart, or lip service? 
The Stouts believe that the chosen one has shown them how to live with other races, and was the prophesied leader of the halfling people. His most important rule was to treat all civilized races as you would treat a halfling.  They follow the lawful government of whatever area they settle into. 
Stouts tend to be considered more trustworthy and must keep their heads and feet covered.

Hairfeet are more connected to a racial underground network and more willing to ignore human obsessions, like property laws. Hairfeet are loosely led by their oldest women (known as seers, but who can either be clerics or psions) 
Both worship Yondolla, although the the hairfeet put more emphasis on her role as a guardian of halflings, and her totem animal (the dog) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Dec 13, 2007)

Hairfoot.







			
				ObiAndy said:
			
		

> It sounds like she was born a hairfoot, then settled into a soutish community.



That would be a fair assessment. Lily was certainly born a Hairfoot, since I pictured her family as wandering gypsies. I'll say that her parents converted, and that's the reason they've settled down, but Lily herself isn't a 'stout' believer in the halfling messiah. Respecting the local laws and other people's person are all well and good, but her family has to come first. (she's neutral anyway, not lawful)

Lily's faith in Yondalla is based on her "guardian of halflings" aspect, despite the stout halfling church's position of law. You could say her faith in the Goddess is sincere, but she pays lip service toward to the teachings of the halfling leader (so she can be accepted in the church). Lily doesn't cover her face or feet; another source of annoyance for the priests.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2007)

Zaset said:
			
		

> I think that sums it up, Fenris. ONly thing I'd like to know is if you still get max HP from first HD. That's how it's supposed to be, I think, right?





Thanks. Missed that.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 13, 2007)

The head covering is stresses the top of the head rather than the face, so its hats rather than veils, but I'm fine with Lilly rejecting the tradition. 

Hmm I had come up with a messiah-linked relic for a stout, I'll have to rethink. 
*Brooch of the Seer +2 wisdom* - it is a copper ring 1.5" diamiter with a cloudy lense of glass. The clasp on the back was added latter, and is silver.  It is said to allow you to see deeper truths, but looking through it just makes your eyes hurt.  
(although its distorted lense effect does provide a +1 bonus to appraise and search as if it was a masterwork tool.) 
The brooch was the property of another hairfoot who converted, before that it was passed down by a line of Hairfoot matriarchs.  While useful to the stout priesthood of Yondolla, it has a strong connection to the older tradition. Anyway, Priestess Rain Duafin thought you should have it. 

WarShrike- the bard looks good, with perform you get sing or oratory and instrument group 
(percusion, strings(plucked or bowed), wind, etc) what do you play?


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 13, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> WarShrike- the bard looks good, with perform you get sing or oratory and instrument group
> (percusion, strings(plucked or bowed), wind, etc) what do you play?




Was thinking a mandolyn or a lute. Both are stringed. But plucked or bowed i do not know. (I'm no musician in RL.  :\  )


----------



## Zaset (Dec 14, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Was thinking a mandolyn or a lute. Both are stringed. But plucked or bowed i do not know. (I'm no musician in RL.  :\  )




If it's plucked, you play it like a guitar, sitar, banjo, etc.

Bowed is played like a violin, fiddle, anything you rub across the strings instead of pulling them with your fingers.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Zaset, plucked it is then, and a lovely singing voice.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 14, 2007)

Character is finnished i think, let me know if i forgot anything.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 14, 2007)

well three characters ready to go once Fenris finishes his equipment. 

Zaset - It looks like your father who has organized the party, along with Xaros's father.
The notice was published to a wider circle ofthe nobility but 4 are enough to set out - others can catch up.  


Ill put togeather a seperate thread for RG and then start the in character thread. how does a monday start sound ?


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 14, 2007)

Sounds swell.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> well three characters ready to go once Fenris finishes his equipment.





Post 8 has been updated with completed equipment. Monday sounds great.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep, Monday (or sooner!) is fine for me.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 14, 2007)

Rogues Gallary 

WarShrike  - whats the name of your father? his heir? and the families highest title? 
Your family is probably one of the best trading famlies, as many look only to thier land. 
Was the family created after the revolution or did they exist before it?  The business ethic sounds like new nobility to me. 

The two Dukes are the largest landholders, and have 2 or 3 viscounts and several barons sworn to them.
Counts have either 1 more more barons sworn to them, or control of a large town/small city, and serve the king directly.  
Barons are the smallest landholders many control only the land within a days march (12 miles radius or 24m across)


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 15, 2007)

I was thinking that the Anuvien family wasn't noble, just very rich and influential, with trade routes to the 4 corners of the known land. Xaros would be House Anuvien's chance to get into the nobility, or so that's the patriarch's plan.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 16, 2007)

WarShrike- There really aren't really merchant houses, the lands are in a primitive social system that is dominated by the feudal noble class.  The population centers are not large enough, for trade to be really profitable.  South Denumbria is a little isolated form things like coasts and good roads, for there to be lots of regular trade to far lands, If your family did engage in such trade then they would not send you out on your own but instead require you to travel with house caravans instead.  

What is profitable is shipping raw materials into the city of Laviner and luxury goods back out to isolated nobles.  If your family did most of their business in a city which despises vice, but where vice is running rampant, that really showcases your opportunities to misbehave, and the families anger about it.  (by vice I mean loose women, dancing and drinking, not more serious vices.) Does this work for you? 

Although without 2 colluding noble house the premise of the game will need an adjustment.
We still need someone with a family of significant rank to legitimize the expedition. 

Zaset - are you still planning to add a character?


----------



## Zaset (Dec 16, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> We still need someone with a family of significant rank to legitimize the expedition.
> 
> Zaset - are you still planning to add a character?




I was planning on being the son of a count. Rather merely a viscount's son or baron's daughter. Would that be appropriate enough? Should I retool to be from a duchy?

And yes, I am. I'll have it posted Sunday. Ish. I have no idea what time zones are in effect here, but by, say, noon Sunday GMT, I'll have something posted. 

I saw your code for the show-hide button. I'm seeing another bit of code inside other people's stat blocks... it says "Code" and has a scroll button. HOw the devil do I get my character in the same format as theirs, like that?

That's pretty much been my major hurdle. 

After that, I'm sure I'll need to make a couple adjustments, so a MOnday start is still good. Alth9ough we could start Sunday, if everything gets okayed. 

....

Any chance of Horsemanship being considered class skill for everyone since we're all nobles?


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 16, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Does this work for you?




Works. I guess family can be lesser nobility such as barony.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaset said:
			
		

> I'm seeing another bit of code inside other people's stat blocks... it says "Code" and has a scroll button. HOw the devil do I get my character in the same format as theirs, like that?



That one would be the <CODE>Text</CODE> tag, with [ ] instead of < >. The thing I like about it is that it doesn't cut off several spaces next to each other.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 16, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> That one would be the <CODE>Text</CODE> tag, with [ ] instead of < >. The thing I like about it is that it doesn't cut off several spaces next to each other.




It always seems to need tinkering with when I use it, so expect lots of previews with small adjustments. luckily you will only have to do it once. Another idea is to quote someone else's character then go back and change all the names and numbers, leaving the format and tags.  
then at the end - erase the <quote> tag. 

Count is fine btw.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 17, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> We still need someone with a family of significant rank to legitimize the expedition.




I'd be willing to fill in this gap if it's still available by a human fighter or ranger PC. Why don't you supply me with my family pedigree and I'll do the rest.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 17, 2007)

I apologize. That took 5 times what it ought to have to format acceptably. 
If I've made any mistakes, let me know. 
If anything's unclear or doesn't fit well, let me know.
If you have any criticisms, tell me. EVERYTHING is subject to change. Even if you think the name is ..... bad. Tell me. I'll see what I can do. 

*Rayburn Hathwick: *
[sblock]

```
Name: Rayburn Hathwick
Class: 1 Rogue/1 Wizard
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral
Religion: Passively Pelor

Str: 10 +0 (02p.)   Level: 2       XP: 1000
Dex: 14 +2 (06p.)   BAB: +0        HP: 12 (d6+2)+1/2(d4)+2
Con: 14 +2 (06p.)   Grapple: +0    Dmg Red: 0/0
Int: 16 +3 (10p.)   Speed: 30'     Spell Res: 0
Wis:  8 -1  (0p.)   Init: +2       Spell Save: +0
Cha: 12 +1 (04p.)   ACP: 0

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 10

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                     +0    +2    +0     +2    
Ref:                      +2    +2    +0     +4
Will:                     +2    -1    +0     +1
                                               

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Shortbow                  +2       d6(+1d6 SA) 20x3
Rapier                    +0       d6(+1d6 SA) 18-20x3
Short Sword               +0       d6(+1d6 SA) 19-20x2

Languages: Reintish, Elven, Halfling, Dwarven

Abilities: Summon Familiar, Empathic Link, Sneak Attack (+1d6), Trapfinding

Feats: Combat Expertise, Skill Focus: Knowledge: Arcana (Human), Scribe Scroll (Wizard Bonus), Alertness (w/ Familiar)

Trained Skills (8 Rogue + 3 Int Mod + 1 Human + Feat + Multiclass)

Skill Name:  Skill Mod: (Trained +1/2 Lev. +Ab. Mod +Tool)
Acrobatics:           7 (5 +1 +1)
Deception:            9/10 (5 +1 +1 +2 Kit/+3 Familiar)
Cryptomancy:          9 (5 +1 +3)
Disable Device:       11, 9 (5 +1 +3 +2; 5 +1 +1 +2)
Gather Information:   7, 9 (5 +1 +1; 5 +1 +3)
Knowledge: Arcana:    9 (5 +1 +3)
Perception:           7, 9 (5 +1 -1 +2; 5 +1 +3)  (7 when Alertness in effect)
Persuasion:           7 (5 +1 +1)
Sleight of Hand:      8 (5 +1 +2)
Spellcraft:           9 (5 +1 +3)
Stealth:              8 (5 +1 +2)
Survival:             5 (5 +1 -1)
Use Magic Device:     7 (5 +1 +1)

Untrained Skills:       (Level + Ab. Mod)

Appraise:             4 (1 + 3)
Athletics:            7 (5 +1 +1)
Concentration:        3 (1 + 2)
Horsemanship:         3 (1 + 2) (Dex)

Equipment:                Cost  Weight
Wand of MM (Lv. 3)      2250 gp  ---
Familiar (Snake)         100 gp    2 lb 
Explorer's Outfit         10 gp    8 lb
Rapier                    20 gp    2 lb
Shortsword                10 gp    2 lb
Shortbow                  30 gp    2 lb
Arrows (20)                1 gp    3 lb
Spell Component Pouch      5 gp    2 lb 
Warhorse, light  	      150 gp  ---
   Load (Current)        429 lb (Light)
   Light: 230   Med: 231-460  Heavy: 461-690
   Drag: 3450 lb
-Saddle (military)        20 gp   30 lb
-Saddlebags                4 gp    8 lb
-Feed                      1 gp  200 lb
Handy Haversack         2000 gp    5 lb
-Main Compartment               77.5 lb
Nobles' Outfit            75 gp   10 lb
Associated jewelry       100 gp  ---
Signet Ring                5 gp  ---
Scholar's Outfit           5 gp    6 lb
Peasant's Outfit          .1 gp    2 lb 
Rope (hempen)              1 gp   10 lb
Lantern (bullseye)        12 gp    3 lb
Oil (flask) (x10)         10 gp   10 lb 
Empty Sack (x4)           .4 gp    6 lb 
Flask, Empty (x3)         .1 gp  4.5 lb 
Rations, trail (x8)        4 gp    8 lb 
Pot, Iron                 .5 gp   10 lb
Bedroll                   .1 gp    5 lb
Blanket, Winter           .5 gp    3 lb
-Left Compartment               15.5 lb
Arrows (80)                4 gp   12 lb
Flint and Steel            1 gp  ---
Inkpen                    .1 gp  ---
Ink (1 oz vial)            8 gp  ---
Paper (10 sheets)          4 gp  ---
Sealing Wax                1 gp    1 lb
Chalk (90 pieces)         .9 gp  ---
Map case                   1 gp   .5 lb
Candle                    .2 gp  ---
Hammer                    .5 gp    2 lb
-Right Compartment                10 lb
Thieves' Tools, MWK      100 gp    2 lb
Disguise Kit (10 charges) 50 gp    8 lb
(Wallet with 30 gp hidden in this pocket)

Total Gear Value: 4985.5 gp (Including hidden wallet)

Total Weight: 26 lb      Money: 10 gp 40 sp 50 cp (actual coinage)

                          Lgt    Med    Hvy    Lift   Push
Max Weight:              33 lb  66 lb  100 lb 200 lb 500 lb   

Spells Prepared
0 (3): Read Magic, Message, Prestidigitation
2 (1+1): Mage Armor, Color Spray

Spellbook: 
Resistance           -- Abjur -- 0
Acid Splash          -- Conj -- 0
Detect Poison        -- Div -- 0
Read Magic           -- Div -- 0
Daze                 -- Ench -- 0
Dancing Lights       -- Evoc -- 0
Flare                -- Evoc -- 0
Light                -- Evoc -- 0
Ray of Frost         -- Evoc -- 0
Ghost Sound          -- Illus -- 0
Disrupt Undead       -- Necro -- 0
Touch Fatigue        -- Necro -- 0
Mage Hand            -- Trans -- 0
Mending              -- Trans -- 0
Message              -- Trans -- 0
Open/Close           -- Trans -- 0
Acrane Mark          -- Univ -- 0
Prestidigitation     -- Univ -- 0
Mage Armor           -- Conj -- 1
Mount                -- Conj -- 1
Comprehend Languages -- Div -- 1
Identify             -- Div -- 1
Magic Missile        -- Evoc -- 1
Color Spray          -- Illus -- 1

Familiar: Snake (Tiny Viper)

Age: 23
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 170 lb
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Blond
Skin: Fair (Unhealthy Pale)
```
[/sblock]

*Appearance: *
[sblock]
Description: 
Rayburn is a tall, thin human with a pallid, sallow complexion common to the Hathwicks. The most distracting feature of his face is his shock of blond hair, which he rarely attempts to tame. Gray eyes dominate his clean-shaven face. He wears his family colors of forest green and stone gray, representative of their home, in court; however, he often "slums" it in various outfits he's picked up along the way. Most often he can be seen in a standard explorer's outfit, with a tiny viper occasionally peeking out of one of the large pockets.[/sblock]

*Background*
[sblock]
Hathwick Manor was originally a fort from before the goblins ruled the area. After they were driven out, little remained of the ruins except a stout foundation in a defensible location. The Hathwicks seized upon this, and turned it into their county seat. Now known as the city of Hathwick, it controls a larger than average area for a county, though the area is very sparsely populated compared to other regions of South Denumbria. The majority of the county consists of forested hills, but the land is arable where it's not forested, or where forest has been cleared. Even the forested areas produce game in plenty.  In addition, a small number of mines for non-precious ores and minerals -- lead, tin, quartz, non-gem feldspars, mica, and the like --- are worked and exported, or turned into finished goods and then exported. The major asset to the kingdom in this area, indeed, is the keep at the center of town and its outlying barracks. Taken together, these assets allow for a comfortable existence for the Hathwicks, if not as lucrative as some of the other larger or richer counties, or even viscountcys. 

The Honorable Raymond Hathwick (proper title) is the 4th son of The Count Hathwick, Guyver being his given name (to those of proper station). Coddled by his mother Ophelia (born a Redwold) when he was young, his father took a stern hand with him after he was first sent to court. He preferred weapons of finesse such as the rapier, another trait for which his father derided him; the Hathwicks are somewhat renowned for martial prowess and their yearly jousting competitions are fierce. Despite having 4 brothers and 3 sisters, he never formed any lasting filial bonds. Indeed, the only tutors he ever paid much attention to were his father's magical retainer, the chief smith (having been fascinated with dwarves), and the unsavory sorts his father hired from time to time. Growing resentful of the ever-present authority, he took to sneaking down into the slums and taverns that skirted about the town.  He'd spend many a night telling or listening to rowdy tales with the other patrons, looking not at all ill-at-ease, and learning how to not draw much attention. After falling in with a rough crowd and escaping the local constable one too many times, he was finally caught. After his identity was revealed, he became a great embarassment to his family. His father offered him a choice: be disowned, or leave town and take up study at a wizard's academy. Though their relationships are strained, neither is foolhardy enough to think being estranged would be good for either of them. He chose to take up study at a wizard's academy. His father still thinks he's a bit of a wastrel, but has occasionally deigned to note his son is somewhat intelligent, if without discipline. It's rumored that Count Hathwick oraganized the expedition in part to try and show Rayburn is not as base as some nobles have come to regard him... though it's possible his father is also hoping he'll get rid of that infernal pet snake he picked up at the academy.
[/sblock]

If you decide to give me 10 instead of 12 skills, I'll retool for Athletics and Sleight of Hand to be untrained. If you think it would theme-y, too, I could swap either of those for a perform or a craft, both those being rogue skills. Took one skill for being a wizard as multiclass and a feat for another. 

Should I post my familiar's stats in here too? 

.... 

[sblock]
	
	



```
Agatha
Snake, Tiny Viper  	
Size/Type:    Tiny Animal 	
Hit Dice:     2 (Master's level)
HP: Half Master's (6 hp) 	
Initiative:   +7 	
Speed: 	    15 ft. (3 squares), climb 15 ft., swim 15 ft. 
Armor Class: 	18 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural +1 Fam. adj.)
     Touch 15 
     Flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+0/-11 	
Attack:   Bite +5 melee (0BAB +3 Dex +2 Size) 
          Damage: (1 plus poison)
Full Attack:  Bite +5 melee (1 plus poison)
Space/Reach:  2½ ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: 	Poison (DC 10 1d6 Con, 1d6 Con)
Special Qualities: 	Scent, improved evasion,
share spells
Saves: 	Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: 	Str 4, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 2
Skills: 	
Balance +11
Climb +11
Hide +15
Listen +6
Spot +6
Swim +5
Balance +11
Climb +11
Hide +11
Listen +7
Spot +7
Swim +6
Feats:        Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse
Environment:  Temperate marshes 

Description: This tiny snake has a diamondlike pattern to its green and gray scales. She rarely opens her mouth, flicking her tongue in and out often instead. She watches constantly, her eyes darting all around, but doesn't seem to enjoy any attention received: she will meet stares until the person watching looks away, or, alternately, hide in Rayburn's pocket. She seems almost amused when he uses prestidigitation to cause a finger of fire to make it appear as though she can breathe fire.
```
[/sblock]
Just did. Unless you're ruling no familiar, which is also cool. I'll have to edit it later to reflect where all her scores come from for skills... though I pretty much copy/pasted it from the D20 SRD, Hypertext Edition, and then hand-edited the adjustments for familiars. 

BTW, Snow makes everything move slower than it should, as do rain, sleet, and incompetent snow removal crews and/or city government. Sorry for the delay. ><

And as soon as I get the OK here I'll post it in the IC thread.

*EDIT* Updated the skills in my post with Alertness and UT athletics, and Agatha's Int score.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 17, 2007)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to fill in this gap if it's still available by a human fighter or ranger PC. Why don't you supply me with my family pedigree and I'll do the rest.




There's 2 major duchies, several Counts and their respective counties, and some viscountcies. 

No one's the son of a Duke, yet. And more are always merrier. 

Go to town, I say. Up to Evilhalfling though.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 17, 2007)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to fill in this gap if it's still available by a human fighter or ranger PC. Why don't you supply me with my family pedigree and I'll do the rest.




How much of a pedigree did you want? the viscount Redwold has several sons and is much taken with hunting and fighting.  At the moment he his having a disagreement with his own duke, over his raids into the Grand Duchy of Krov.  The raids were for some land that the family used to own in what is now considered to be Krov. You would be Rayburn Hathwick's cousin.  

A ranger would be helpful, as there will be some travel in the wilderness, goblin and animal are good choices for species enemy.  If you would prefer a fighter that would work as well. 

Zaset - character looks good the familiar is fine, but go ahead and drop athletics or slight of hand to untrained. ill go with rogue 7/bard ranger 6/ for skills.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll start working on a Ranger/Fighter combo.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 17, 2007)

So It Begins: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=214413

wysiwyg you have a place at the table.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 17, 2007)

I made athletics untrained, changed Agatha's int to 6 (as it should be), and added in Alertness to my skills on the sheet. I guess I (or you) can change it whenever she's not around?

And then I posted it, y'know, over there.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the place.
Sorry for the lateness of making my PC, it's just that I've had this pounding headache making me feel like pooh (not Winnie).
I have been thinking of a background in the meantime though.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 18, 2007)

Just a few more questions & suggestions

Some skill groups group together different skills that use different ability modifiers, e.g. the skills in the Perception group use Int/Wis. Which one do we use to determine the group's modifier? 

Also what about racial modifiers? - eg. half elves get a +2 diplomacy but not intimidate, etc.

Languages: In the Conan campaign setting, PC get 1 language every 2 levels due to their exposure and travels.

Gather Information: includes know. local. Maybe it should also include know. geography

Persuasions: maybe perform oratory should also be included here.

Where does sense motive fall into? I would put it in the Gather Information group.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the languages, but ill push it back to every 3 levels, I probably don't have as many languages as Cohnan does. 

half-elves will get a +2 to persuasion.
Fighters should not normally recieve persuasion as a class skill. But all nobles do so it doesn't affect this game. 
Sense Motive - tricky I have seen it rolled into Perception, but why should a ranger have an advantage in catching lies? 
I see it with a closer link to Diplomacy - but it uses a different stat. 
Really I should survey who gets it as a class skill and cross ref what other skills accompany it, or surf the HR forum for other solutions, but I lack the time.
Anyone else have suggestions? 

I see knowlege geograpy as seperate from kn:local or gather info, more of a wilderness/mapping  skill, while the other two are learned from talking to people, current events etc.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 18, 2007)

Took a while (because of the equipement mainly). Still need to write down my PC's background.

[sblock=Jason Aurelius]
*Class: Fighter 1st/Ranger 1st*
*HP: * 16 (1d10+1d8+2)
*XP: * 1,000
*Alignment: * NG
*Deity: * Ehlonna

*Race: * Human
*Gender:* Male
*Age: * 20
*Height: * 6"3
*Weight:* 180lb
*Eyes:* Amber
*Hair:* Blond
*Skin: * Tanned


Str: 14 +2 (06p.)     Level: 2        
Dex: 14 +2 (06p.)     BAB: +2         
Con: 12 +1 (04p.)     Grapple: +4     
Int: 12 +1 (04p.)     Speed: 30'      
Wis: 12 +1 (04p.)     *Init: +6 * 
Cha: 12 +1 (04p.)     ACP: 0          
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Armor: 22       10(base)  +5(armor) +5(shield)  +2(dex) 
Touch: 12           
Flatfooted: 15

Fort: +5 = 4(base) +1(con)
 Ref: +4 = 2(base) +2(dex)
Will: +1 = 0(base) +1(wis)

Longsword: +6 (1d8+2, 19-20/x2)
Longbow: +5 (1d8+2,  20x3) or +6 (1d8+3,  20x3) within 30'
[/sblock]

[sblock=Languages, Feats, Abilities & Skills]
*Languages: * Reintish, Elvish
*Abilities: * 1st favored enemy (human), Track, wild empathy
*Feats: * Weapon focus: Longsword, Improved initiative, Point blank shot

*Trained Skills * 
Acrobatics: +8
Athletics:   +8
Gather Information: +7
Horsemanship: +7
Perceptions: +7
Persuasion: +7
Stealth:	+8
Survival: +7
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personal Gear]
Equipment:              	Cost	  Weight
Mithril Chain shirt +1  	2,100gp   XXlb
Kite(tower) shield +1     	1,030gp   XXlb
Longsword MW              	315gp     XXlb
Longbow MW (Str+2)            	600gp
Quiver 20 arrows                1gp
Signet ring                     5gp
Heavy warhorse         		200gp
Military saddle             	20gp
Bit and bridle                  2gp
Saddlebags                      4gp
Waterskin			1gp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Retaines & Gear]
Squire: Geoffrey, Human, Warrior 1st. 	Monthly wages: 10gp
Servant: Harold, Commoner 1st. Monthly wages: 10gp

*Wealth: * 50pp, 20gp, 40sp, 31cp

[sblock=Gear]
*Equipement*
1 x Backpack (empty)
3 x Bedroll
3 x Blanket, winter
1 x Bucket (empty)
50 x Candle
1 x Crowbar
10 x Firewood (per day)
5 x Fishhook
10 x Flask (empty)
1 x Flint and steel
1 x Hammer
5 x Jug, clay
5 x Oil (1-pint flask)
1 x Pitcher, clay
10 x Piton
2 x Pot, iron
1 x Pouch, belt (empty)
1 x Rope, hempen (50 ft.)
10 x Sack (empty)
1 x Signal whistle
4 x Soap (per lb.)
1 x Spade or shovel
2 x Tent
20 x Torch
10 x Waterskin
1 x Whetstone

*Food*
1 x Ale, Gallon
20 x Bread, per loaf
2 x Cheese, hunk of
10 x Meat, chunk of
1 x Wine, Fine (bottle)
1 x Assortment of spices

*Livestock * 
2 x Light riding horses
2 x Donkey
2 x Saddles

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 18, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I see knowlege geograpy as seperate from kn:local or gather info, more of a wilderness/mapping  skill, while the other two are learned from talking to people, current events etc.




Is it part of Survival then?

BTW: I see my equipement came out illegible. I'll have to spend some time fixing it.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 18, 2007)

wysiwyg  - I guess it was 3.0 that restricted rangers from taking their own species.  Your father probably has it, but he has spent a lot of time fighting wars and has a very bloody outlook.  

The tower shield gives you a -2 to attack when using it.  (please add a line under combat to reflect this.) 

The help is not supposed to be accompanying you, aside from the cleric.  It was a fair journey to the count's fortress, and your men could have accompanied you this far.

If you are planning on arguing, changing or avoiding this, the dinner is a good time to bring it up.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 19, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Anyone else have suggestions?




Group them together however it makes sense to you, and then give us whichever ability mod makes the most sense in context. 

For Sense Motive, I guess, I think there's a few different ways to catch people in lies and such. You can see their immediate reaction, if it's not what they make it out to be, if they're not practiced liars. Intelligence can help you figure out subtle untruths you wouldn't have otherwise noticed. Wisdom could help you note any subtle modulations of voice that indicate lies or truth, especially from people who aren't practiced liars. And Charisma could help you to get a person to hint at the truth to you, because they may believe you have the same goals they do. 

I'm just saying: especially for the mental skills like this, the case could be made for any of the mental ability modifiers. The physical ones and the physical ability modifiers make some sense as well; I can see a skill needing strength in one circumstance but dexterity in another.

Just my two cents. Since you asked.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 19, 2007)

EvilHalfling said:
			
		

> Anyone else have suggestions?



Honestly?   
I would compress the skills together, but leave out the trained/untrained system from 4E. It seems like it's more of a hassle than anything, mainly because we don't know the entire rule system yet; whereas with 3.5, we know what task would be DC15, which would be DC20, and whatnot.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 19, 2007)

wysiwyg 

couple of things about your in character post.  Your country has not been officially at war with Krov for 33 years.  The premise was that you were trained but inexperienced, however your families version of training might have been going on raids.  So that could be okay. 
You may also want to think about [sblock] why you are neutral good. I see your father leaning into more chaos, and/or evil.  [/sblock]
Also could you pick a speech color other than slate gray? Rayburn is already using it, and it helps distinguish between players speaking. 

I also considered the following In-character response.  But I wasn't sure if you had missed the official peace or were elaborating on the fact your family was ignoring it.  If the later I will post a version of this to the game thread.  
[sblock]
"Jason my boy, you have been listening to my old war stories too long, you have only been into Krov _Chasing Robbers _ we have been at peace with them for many years. Certainly nothing that requires those reparations they have been demanding." Viscount Aurelius says, with a sidelong glance at the paladin.[/sblock]


----------



## Zaset (Dec 19, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Also could you pick a speech color other than slate gray? Rayburn is already using it, and it helps distinguish between players speaking.




If he has his heart set on it I can change mine. No big deal. I was just looking for a neutral color and thought, hey, gray.

EDIT: CHanged mine to Silver. Hope that's legible on everyone's browser, I know the site can display in something like 4 formats or more.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 19, 2007)

*Jason Aurelius*



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> wysiwyg  - I guess it was 3.0 that restricted rangers from taking their own species.  Your father probably has it, but he has spent a lot of time fighting wars and has a very bloody outlook.



Favourite enemy doesn't necessarily mean those one hates the most. It is those that one knows their habits & weaknesses best. The term 'enemy' is misleading.



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> The tower shield gives you a -2 to attack when using it.  (please add a line under combat to reflect this.)



I didn't know about the penalty (learn new things every day). I've changed to a regular steel shield instead.



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> The help is not supposed to be accompanying you, aside from the cleric.  It was a fair journey to the count's fortress, and your men could have accompanied you this far.
> If you are planning on arguing, changing or avoiding this, the dinner is a good time to bring it up.



I wasn't aware that anyone objected to my personal staff. "As royalty, it is unfitting to do one's own dirty laundry. We should always keep ourselves elite in the eyes of the serfs. What would it look like if a nobleman busied himself with polishing shoes, or gutting a fish! Do you not agree father? "



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> couple of things about your in character post. Your country has not been officially at war with Krov for 33 years. The premise was that you were trained but inexperienced, however your families version of training might have been going on raids. So that could be okay.



 What about in the north fighting the gnolls? Could Jason of been in any military campaign over there instead? I need to know these facts before I make up his background.



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> You may also want to think about...



 Changed that as well.



			
				Zaset said:
			
		

> If he has his heart set on it I can change mine. No big deal. I was just looking for a neutral color and thought, hey, gray.
> 
> EDIT: CHanged mine to Silver. Hope that's legible on everyone's browser, I know the site
> can display in something like 4 formats or more.



 Thanks. I wasn't even aware that we were using the same color. 

BTW: I use quotes "" do denote speech. Thoughts are without qoutes. Jason's first post had no spoken speech to it, only personal thoughts.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 19, 2007)

Doh - your right I am more used to the convention that colored text is speech, and missed the lack of quotes. Well no response from the Viscount at the table. In regards to an earlier conversation: 

"Self-reliance is the key, son. Depend on yourself and your companions, it will build character.  Besides not everyone will be able afford loyal servants, and disloyal ones could do a lot of harm with so few eyes to watch them." 

There have not been any offical wars for a while (see timeline), its one of the pressures that creates so many restless younger sons with no offical duties.  In previous generations extra sons died off in war. 
There could have been an actual bandit lord that had to be taken out in the valley of Lasia, and thus provide justification for your father's raids, your military experiance and even a Krovian response.  The problem being that there is little chance of further military action. It would have been a small scale, one time event.  

Another alternative would be a small goblin (1 tribe) incursion/immigration.  Gnolls don't work as well because your viscounty shares a border with the Grand Duchy of Krov (south of Denumbria), and thus far from the North Eastern lands of the gnolls. Although if your Duke was attacked, you might have been sent as part of the fuedal obligations to send military aid to you liege.

"Species enemy is those that one knows their habits & weaknesses best."  - Right, especially in regards to hunting them like prey and killing them. How bout if yout throw in some justification about tracking criminals or fighting the above bandit lord, and I'll accept it.

 Zaset (only) [sblock] Do you have an idea who Agatha is? or are you just setting up hooks? [/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Dec 19, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Doh - your right I am more used to the convention that colored text is speech, and missed the lack of quotes.



I usually use italics to designate thoughts. But if you prefer some other format, I'd be happy to switch over.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 19, 2007)

yes itallics works for thoughts - its one of the reasons I switched the opening speech to bold.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 19, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> "Self-reliance is the key, son. Depend on yourself and your companions, it will build character.  Besides not everyone will be able afford loyal servants, and disloyal ones could do a lot of harm with so few eyes to watch them."



*"It is not as issue of being independent father. Heavens know I can take care of myself in the wilds, probably even better than with inept company to look after. But the image of nobility cannot be ignored. How many rebellions had to be put down because peasants saw us as equals instead of their peers? I also represent the Viscounty of Aurelius, as well as the Aurelian family crest and name; how would it fare that a prince of Aurelius busies himself with cores of peasants?"*



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> There could have been an actual bandit lord that had to be taken out in the valley of Lasia, and thus provide justification for your father's raids, your military experiance and even a Krovian response.  The problem being that there is little chance of further military action. It would have been a small scale, one time event...How bout if yout throw in some justification about tracking criminals or fighting the above bandit lord, and I'll accept it.



I have an idea that might have a future in your campaign. Instead of a bandit lord, how about if say four barons from my father's viscounty were bribed to start a rebellion by the Krovians who preferred to keep their hands clean and sweep the rewards after both factions have been considerably weakened. Unfortunately the rebellion was crushed after only five seasons - not enough time to cause serious damage to the realm. And thus the Krovian plot was thwarted (for now).



Speech: Bold & quotes
Thoughts: Italics & no quotes


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2007)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> *"It is not as issue of being independent father. Heavens know I can take care of myself in the wilds, probably even better than with inept company to look after. But the image of nobility cannot be ignored. How many rebellions had to be put down because peasants saw us as equals instead of their peers? I also represent the Viscounty of Aurelius, as well as the Aurelian family crest and name; how would it fare that a prince of Aurelius busies himself with cores of peasants?"*




My peasants know better than that, who would protect them from things in the night without us?  What if we then become the things in the night like that vampire lord in the old country?  You worry too much on appearances, it is the mailed fist that keeps them in line.  Its not like you will be going a'courting on this quest.  Now if we had any hardy noble ladies to accompany you ... [sblock] anyway about the other lads, you do your best but don't show them up, I have any empty barony back here, and we need the allies more than any particular rewards.  You do well and the job may fall to you.[/sblock]





			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I have an idea that might have a future in your campaign. Instead of a bandit lord, how about if say four barons from my father's viscounty were bribed to start a rebellion by the Krovians who preferred to keep their hands clean and sweep the rewards after both factions have been considerably weakened. Unfortunately the rebellion was crushed after only five seasons - not enough time to cause serious damage to the realm. And thus the Krovian plot was thwarted (for now).




I'll go 2 rebellious barons over 5 seasons, small and localized is the key here.  the King Funistan the Fox has been successful in stopping more widespread problems.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll redo my item list (since any money spent on retainers is unplayable).


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 20, 2007)

Evilhalfling, i wasn't aware we could buy from the MIC. Could you confirm that? If so, i'd make a slight adjustment to my gear.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2007)

No MIC  - I missed wysiwyg's healers belt, which he will have to change out. 
The second wind rule should make it less crucial anyway.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 20, 2007)

You're right. I'm playing in another group and I forgot where the item comes from.
BTW instead of the second wind rule have you considered Reserve Points from UA? (the advantage of this method is not to change our HP in combat, but allow us to heal afterwards faster).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2007)

the trained/untrained skill system and second wind are coming out of the teasers for 4ed (ie SWSE)  this game is a playtest of the new rules, as well as its own adventure.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 20, 2007)

*Skill System*

I had an idea to use instead of skills use the alternate system. Tell me what you think.

Skills are now consolidated into groups. Groups include several skills, and are developed using the skill point method, but for the group as a whole instead of for individual skills in the group. The groups are:
*Academic (Int/Wis)* Knowledge – History, Knowledge – Nobility and royalty, Knowledge – Planes, Knowledge – Religion
*Artistic (Cha/Dex)* Choose any three from: Perform – Act, Perform – Dancing, Perform – Oratory, Perform – Painting, Perform – Play Instrument, Perform – Singing
*Athletic (Dex/Str)* Balance, Escape Artist, Tumble 
*General (Int/Int)* Knowledge – Geography, Knowledge – Local, Speak Language (new language acquired every 3 ranks)
*Horsemanship (Wis/Dex)* Handle Animal, Ride
*Influence (Cha/Int)* Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, Public Speaking
*Insight (Wis/Cha)* Gather Information, Sense Motive
*Mystical Arts (Int/Con)* Concentration, Knowledge – Arcana, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device
*Outdoor (Wis/Int)* Knowledge – Dungeoneering, Knowledge – Nature, Survival, Use Rope
*Perception (Wis/Int)* Listen, Search, Spot
*Physical (Str/Dex)* Climb, Jump, Swim
*Stealth (Dex/Wis)* Hide, Move Silently, Sleight of Hand
*Subterfuge (Dex/Wis)* Decipher Script, Disguise , Forgery, Disable Device, Open Lock
*Vocational (Wis/Int)* Choose any two from: Appraisal, Craft (one), Heal, Profession (one)


Character starts off knowing certain groups depending on the starting class (see below), plus a number of groups of choice equal to his intelligence modifier. The classes start off knowing the following groups (all know General):
*Barbarian * (Horsemanship, Outdoor, Physical) 
*Bard* (Artistic, Athletic, Influence, Physical, Stealth)
*Cleric* (Academic)
*Druid* (Horsemanship, Outdoor, Perception, Vocational)
*Fighter * (Horsemanship, Physical)
*Monk* (Athletic, Insight, Perception, Physical, Stealth)
*Paladin* (Academic, Horsemanship, Influence)
*Ranger* (Horsemanship, Outdoor, Perception, Physical, Stealth, Vocational)
*Rogue* (Athletic, Influence, Insight, Perceptions, Physical, Stealth, Subterfuge, Vocational)
*Sorcerer * (Mystical Arts, Vocational)
*Wizard * (Academic, Mystical Arts)


The starting group skill is equal to 3 plus both stat modifiers associated with that group.
Every time the character makes a level, choose a number of groups to improve by 1 point equal to the number of skill points acquired by the new class level. A different class does not confer new skill groups, only a certain number of skill points to allocate.
[SBlock=Example]Take Xaros Anuvien, a human bard with the following stats:
STR: 12 (+1); DEX: 14 (+2); CON: 10 (+0); INT: 14 (+2); WIS: 8 (-1); CHA: 16 (+3)

At first level he has:
Artistic (Cha/Dex):  8   = 3(starting) +3(cha) + 2(dex)
Athletic (Dex/Str):  6   = 3(starting) + 2(dex) +1(str) 
Influence (Cha/Int): 8  = 3(starting) + 3(cha) +2(int) 
Physical (Str/Dex):  6   = 3(starting) + 2(dex) +1(str) 
Stealth (Dex/Wis):  4   = 3(starting) + 2(dex) -1(wis) 
_plus any other group of his choice_
[/SBlock]


A group may be learned by expanding a number of skill points equal to the total number of skills in the group. For example, if one wanted to learn the Subterfuge group, one would need to use up 5 points to learn it.


*Racial Group Bonuses:*
Human: Any one of player’s choice .
Dwarves: Vocational or Physical
Elves: Outdoors or Artistic
Gnomes: Vocational or Mystical Arts
Half Elves: Influence or Perceptions
Halflings: Vocational or Stealth


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2007)

interseting skill system, but I would think that disguise and forgery are a different skill set than opening locks and disabling devices, and that most crafters don't have heal, but it is an intresing take. 

I will stick with my system though.  Its closer to the glipses of 4e. 
I am going to remove intimidate as a skill, attempts to intimidate can be based on bluff or persuasion if anyone wants to try it.  
Sense Motive will be rolled into Persuasion, allowing to be used for opposed rolls against itself. The modifer will stay CHR based.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 21, 2007)

BTW - who is going to be around between now and New Years?  
I am visiting my in-laws starting tomorrow, but they are dreadfully dull and have a good internet connection.  So I will probably be on a lot. 
 My vacation ends on the 26th - and its back to work.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 21, 2007)

Just one thought on the skill system that we're using.
The progression for trained skills, *i.e. those that we're good in*, is 5 + half level.

The 'half level' bit could be a problem since a few skills are vital to each class, e.g. hide for a rogue, concentration for spellcasters, etc.

According to this progression, it's good for starting character levels, but see what happens when classes advance, and the optimised skills fall quite short of desired game levels.

See chart comparing optimised skills in 3.75 vs 3.5

*Ranks     3.75 / 3.5*
Level 1:  5 / 4
Level 2:  5 / 5
Level 3:  6 / 6
Level 4:  6 / 7
Level 5:  7 / 8
Level 6:  7 / 9

The gap grows and grows. This means that vital skills will not be as good, starting from 4th level.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 21, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Zaset (only)




Answer: (EvilHalfling only)

[sblock]I named my familiar. Pretty sure I listed it on my character sheet and her stat sheet. As I've read the rules, the familiar and I can talk and share empathy but not telepathy, so Rayburn knows what she feels and generally where she is but not necessarily what she's doing. basically, if she's not on Rayburn's person or in his square, it's up to you to roleplay her. Though I dearly love the idea of an intelligent snake familiar my thinking was that it was unseemly to have such at a dinner of state, and that either Rayburn's father would have forbidden her attendance (and possibly dislike her as well) or Rayburn himself would have decided to keep her away from the dinner. That's why I've been roleplaying as being so distracted. I figured it all fit together. If it doesn't, or if I should stop, let me know.

Also, I wouldn't set up a hook without your explicit permission. I'm not the DM.[/sblock]

And for everyone else: I love snow, but I hate travelling in it. Over the course of two days I spent 9 total hours on various buses and another two hours on 7 subways besides. 

Sorry I haven't posted in a bit. Back now though.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 21, 2007)

Zaset said:
			
		

> I made athletics untrained, *changed Agatha's int to 6* (as it should be), and added in Alertness to my skills on the sheet. I guess I (or you) can change it whenever she's not around?
> 
> And then I posted it, y'know, over there.




For EvilHalfling's benefit, I thought I'd quote this. He'll understand.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 21, 2007)

Zaset - ahhh that makes more sense. 



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> The gap grows and grows. This means that vital skills will not be as good, starting from 4th level.




True - I this can be overcome  in Saga with Skill focus(+5) feats, but I think they have alot more feats to play with (possibly 1 per 2 levels like modern) then it stays even to 14th - 
and at that point your full skill levels seldom matter.  Although concentration may be an exception. 

hmm table is not quite right.  Should be:  5+1/2 level ie 3+5 at 6th level 
Ranks 3.75 / 3.5
Level 1: 5 / 4
Level 2: 6 / 5
Level 3: 6 / 6
Level 4: 7 / 7
Level 5: 7 / 8
Level 6: 8 / 9

Perhaps everyone will get a free skill focus feat per 5 levels.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 21, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> hmm table is not quite right.  Should be:  5+1/2 level ie 3+5 at 6th level
> Ranks 3.75 / 3.5
> Level 1: 5 / 4
> Level 2: 6 / 5
> ...



The table is correct: at 6th level the group ranks are 8 (5+3).



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Perhaps everyone will get a free skill focus feat per 5 levels.



The problem with a skill focus feat is that only one group will be boosted. In most cases, there are vital skills in different groups that need to be boosted. 

I have a suggestion though. How about using your system with a little change:
Trained:  3 + Level (this will keep us on par with the 3.5)
Untrained: option 1: half of trained. or option 2: none.

BTW, there is another great GREAT flaw. If progress in trained groups is made according to the level alone, irrespective of ones class, everyone will take rogue as a first level (to get maximum groups) and then dump the class for their prefered class. This a) undermines the rogue class and b) unfairly empower other classes.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 21, 2007)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> BTW, there is another great GREAT flaw. If progress in trained groups is made according to the level alone, irrespective of ones class, everyone will take rogue as a first level (to get maximum groups) and then dump the class for their prefered class. This a) undermines the rogue class and b) unfairly empower other classes.




How about the 1/2 level only counts the class level of the class that originally took the skill, and the 1/2 level is rounded down, thus is 0 at first. That would make untrained skills rely only on ability mods at first, and trained would be 5. but if the character started as rogue at 1st just for the large amount of skills, as wysiwyg points out, then switched to annother class, his Rogue trained skills would never rise. The only ones that would go up are the 1-2 others he got from multiclasing. And maybe the ones from Int bonuses and Human bonus, so long as these did not go into groups available only through his Rogue class and not his multi-class.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 21, 2007)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> BTW, there is another great GREAT flaw. If progress in trained groups is made according to the level alone, irrespective of ones class, everyone will take rogue as a first level (to get maximum groups) and then dump the class for their prefered class. This a) undermines the rogue class and b) unfairly empower other classes.




Rogue still has its other disads - low starting hit points, a hit to caster level and BAB 
If someone thinks this is worth it for the extra skills, I'm okay with that choice. 
Plus they take a hit to known class skills, having to chose between Concentration and Spell craft for instance.



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> The problem with a skill focus feat is that only one group will be boosted. In most cases, there are vital skills in different groups that need to be boosted.
> 
> I have a suggestion though. How about using your system with a little change:
> Trained:  3 + Level (this will keep us on par with the 3.5)




The primary advantage I see with my model is that all skills become useable at higher levels.
The 1/2 level in all untrained skills is crucial. 
but the 3+ level model has some advantages, like meshing well with current DCs and 
not needing new feats.  This would reduce skill focus back to +3, nearly useless.


I'll consider this.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 22, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Rogue still has its other disads - low starting hit points, a hit to caster level and BAB
> If someone thinks this is worth it for the extra skills, I'm okay with that choice.
> Plus they take a hit to known class skills, having to chose between Concentration and Spell craft for instance.




Let's analyse this. We'll compare two classes, the figher & the wizard who take on rogue as a first level choice instead of their own classes.

*Fighter * 
Lose: 4hp, +1 BAB (once off loss only). 
Gain: 4 times as many skill points for the rest of his career. A much broader variety of starting groups known. Also +2 Ref, Sneak attack &  trapfinding.
Summary: very small loss compare to the great (continual) gain.


*Wizard*
Loss: Concentration/Spellcraft. -1 to caster's level.
Gain: 2 extra HP (no loss here), 4 times as many skill groups for the rest of his career. A much broader variety of starting groups known. Also +2 Ref, Sneak attack &  trapfinding.
Summary: The loss again is a once off loss that can be compensated by a feat. The gain of skill points is eternal. No loss to BAB. _BTW, how many feats would a wizard need to take to have the broad group range of a rogue? A lot more then the 2 needed for concentration & spellcraft._


*My 2 cents*
If the loss is finite (once off) and the gain is infinite (continuous), a game balance has certainly been breeched. The uniqueness of the rogue is his larger pool of skill points that he has. To offer it to other classes for a small fee doesn't make much sense.
Adding these 'glimpses' from 4E is insufficient without knowing how the game designers have compensated and restored game balance with other rules.

A new concern about untrained skills that go up half as much as trained skills. Surely not all untrained skills should go up. Imagine a PC who never touched a violin. Why would high levels make him a better violinists than when he was a low level PC? According to these rules, not only will he be a better violinist, but also a better musician in every instrument, or any other form of art without ever touching a paint brush or even reading a book. Can you imagine a 20th level barbarian, after spending a lifetime pillaging, tomb raiding, hacking and slashing, coming back to his tribal lands and composing Bach's symphonies and writing Shakespearing sonnets  . Suddenly he knows how to craft magical items, survive in every imagined terrain (even if he has never set foot on a tundra, dessert, etc). These are just a few examples, but there are more.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, I'm back.  Internet connection? good. Not being able to remember password or even which email account was used to sign up in 2004? bad. 

Assume skills as outlined in post #3, may change my mind later. 
Moving on...

The night passes uneventfully unless anyone wants to disturb it. 
The next morning you will be riding out, traveling for a week (or so) through mostly settled lands.  
The roads are mostly 20' wide, frequently with shoulders, some have short stone walls marking fields. 

1. What order do you ride in? 
Straw Dog (assuming single file) : Jason, Reyburn, Xaos, Lilly, Kerin  
2. Are  you staying  in taverns, camping or looking for lodging with the local nobility? 
What would be your second choice? 
further questions about guard  shifts, # of rooms preferred, etc may be forthcoming or done IC. 

I will set up the first day for Role-playing but feel free to make general statements about how you react to the others while your traveling during the first week.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, while we are still in civilized areas, Xaros votes on taverns, or nobles. As long as there's something to drink, he's happy. Also, taverns provide him with new audiences for his musical talents. Also while travelling the civilized areas, he will play now and then while on the road. 

As for watches and rougher areas, he'd prefer to take first or last. Getting up in the middle of the night just isn't his thing. 8 (or more) hours of uninterrupted sleep is sweet. He'll sleep in armor, as it's light, and use the military saddle and saddlebags as pillows, making them as comfortable as possible of course.

Riding order: Somewhere in the middle is fine.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 26, 2007)

Rayburn would prefer to travel as anonymously as possible, so he won't be wearing his noble's outfit on the road: generally the explorer's outfit, though if he thinks there might be an advantage in appearing as someone else, he may wear the scholar's, peasant's, or noble's outfits, possibly even breaking out the disguise kit. 

He'd prefer camping, perhaps making a game of seeing who can bring in the most game after a campsite has been set up and firewood gathered. He'll volunteer to cook, and use prestidigitation to make it taste good, rendering his actual skill somewhat irrelevant. (And using up that spell slot each day they stop for the night).

If camping out is not an option, he'd prefer to stay in a tavern, though he knows he can technically call on the nearby nobles as a scion of house Hathwick to provide him hospitality.

Riding order, he'd prefer to be first or second, in position to constantly be on the watch. As for night watch, he'd prefer to go first or last.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not gone, just sick.  I'll post on the in game forum on the 2nd.  The the meantime  I have given this some more thought.  I appreciate the contrasting view - this game is a shakedown for these house rules. 




			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Let's analyse this. We'll compare two classes, the fighter & the wizard who take on rogue as a first level choice instead of their own classes.




Comparing this to 3.5 a multiclass rouge the 3.75 version gets +2 to 3-5 skills, but loses the ability to use some of the excess points for cross classing. 

In most cases the way to make the most powerful character is to specialize. While most skills come into play only occasionally with Perception and Persuasion being the most used (non caster) skills. 
The +1 to BAB can effect every fight, and delays multiple attacks. The multiclass also delays level based abilities, such as acquisition of higher levels spells for any caster.  The -1 to caster lvl can be fixed with a feat, but its a bit of a waste.  

Taking a level of Ranger or Barbarian is a better choice.  Perhaps Barbs should start with 3 skills, and Rangers 5, while Bards stay at 6. Assuming that this doesn't affect the current game, does this seem more reasonable? 




			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> If the loss is finite (once off) and the gain is infinite (continuous),



No the advancement is fixed at 1/2 per level for all skills, the only advantage is the initial bonus of +5.  In 3.5  the bonus for 1st lvl rogue would be +4 to 8 skills.     



> A new concern about untrained skills that go up half as much as trained skills. Surely not all untrained skills should go up.....




I am good with this, it works better than assuming a 20th level barbarian cant recognize a magic missle, or a 14th level fighter with no spot.  It assumes that anyone reaching that level has spent some time sitting around talking to other adventures.  Or otherwise picked up a little of everything, it fits my conception of a hero.  The skill focus feat adding +5 means that a focused 1st lvl commoner can have a +12 assuming they have a 14 in one ability. 
For an untrained adventurer to equal this, with no feats or training they would be 16-20th level, depending on attribute bonuses.  



> Adding these 'glimpses' from 4E is insufficient without knowing how the game designers have compensated and restored game balance with other rules.




Thats true, its a consideration. For instance I considered triple hp at 1st level, but that changes the limited spell dynamic with both healing and damage.  I assume 4e will fix this with per encounter/at will abilities,  as well as second wind.  Compared to this skills are easier and less dangerous to tinker with.  hmm except that x3 hp may be a counter to the bonus skills. ah well.
Lets see how it plays. 

I think that more granted feats in 4e is another fix to correct skills at high levels.  How this set of HR accounts for it is still a good question.  Do you have other suggestions?


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 1, 2008)

Bad news: My wife is having a lot of early contractions and still has 9 weeks to go before the pop.
My house-chores have tripled since my wife does at least twice as much as I do (probably 20 times is more like it), and is now on a bed leave hiatus. 
I have to relinquish my favourite past time, or at least put it on the slow burner for now. I’m currently in 3 active game threads, and I plan on going down to 1 – the first one that I joined, a one-shot game, which will hopefully end before the birth.
I hope everyone you all have plenty of fun without me, but sob sob, mommy duty calls. I’m sure it’s gonna be as much fun, not.
Keep rolling,
Wysiwyg.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Im sorry to hear that wysiwyg, but I know family comes first.  My wife is 20 weeks along, and I plan to drop my live game a couple weeks before the birth.  This is my only PbP game though, so Im planning on keeping it going. 

everyone else is still here / back, right?  long silences make me uneasy.  Xaros and Raybrun still seem to be active.  Lilly? Kerin? 
If we have lost a few I can reopen recruiting, otherwise we can go on.  Check in and let me know.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 2, 2008)

Present.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 2, 2008)

Here. I'll be slow the rest of the week, but will pick up more on Monday.


----------



## Leinart (Jan 3, 2008)

Was wondering if you'd take on another character .If you would then I'd like to be an elven sorcerer.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 3, 2008)

Leinart - I would be happy to conceder it. We do have 2 arcane casters already, so you should avoid similar spells.  
Elves live mostly on the west side of the kingdom, have several baronies and the Duke of the west is half-elven.  (the intro formerly contradicted itself about this, it will be changed shortly)

The elven civil was 158 yrs before the current time. The seven elven Clans go by names like Leaf, Branch, Root, Wind and Star, but these are not part of anyones given name.  
You will have to decide how important this affiliation remains to you.  The clan was all important to those who stayed and fought, but those elves that settled in South Denumbria vary widely.


----------



## Zaset (Jan 3, 2008)

Present.



			
				Leinart said:
			
		

> Was wondering if you'd take on another character .If you would then I'd like to be an elven sorcerer.




Evilhalfling mentioned trying not to make spells overlap; I think my character sheet is posted on page one of the thread, if you wanted to see my spells.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow that slowed down the game.  This should teach me to do things like: 
"I think ill roll for how full the inn is.. thats pretty full.  Lets says its a pilgrimage. Now which god ... *roll*  Huh.  That looks like a sub-plot. "

If you want to decide that the women are someone else's problem, we can move on without further investigation.  

In the meantime I did a write up of the City of Laviner. Ill put it in Plots and places shortly. 
Rayburn would have gone there for wizard training, while Xaros's family has at least a house and a few warehouses on the west side, probably Jared or other extened family members still live there.  Lily and Kerin may have visited it.
city link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3983518#post3983518


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 14, 2008)

Arggh.  Zaset has not been here since the 3rd.  Looks like he is gone. 
ill reopen recruiting, for either a new Reyburn, or a new noble.  Reyburn will be NPC'd for this fight at least, and I would prefer someone to take him over. The charater follows: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3945848&postcount=4


----------



## Dekana (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone has an easy method of incapacitating one of these attackers? Nonlethal weapon, paralysis, a mind-affecting spell, something like that? It would be nice if we could interrogate one of them since they seem to have been expecting us.

And WarShrike, lol at the "your goose is cooked" comment. I can just imagine someone saying that with dead seriousness in the middle of a pitched battle.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 16, 2008)

As far as i know, the injured bandits are dying, not yet dead. A cure minor wounds would stabilize one. We could interrogate it later. Actually, strike that, i just checked my spells. I'm gonna ride down the runner and cast Charm Person on the next round.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 16, 2008)

"the gray goose is the most deadly animal in all of England" 
I want to attribute that quote to Henry V after Agincourt, but I can't be certain. It may have been Black Adder.  I wish I could have gotten closer to using it in game.  

The runner didn't have an action left to run, it looks like he is going down first. 
of course If you want to try the bowman ....


----------



## knight_isa (Jan 21, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Arggh.  Zaset has not been here since the 3rd.  Looks like he is gone.
> ill reopen recruiting, for either a new Reyburn, or a new noble.  Reyburn will be NPC'd for this fight at least, and I would prefer someone to take him over. The charater follows: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3945848&postcount=4




I'd be willing to take him over or come up with a new noble.  I'm new to pbp, but I'd like to give it a shot, and it looks like you aren't in too deep yet.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 22, 2008)

knight_isa said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to take him over or come up with a new noble.  I'm new to pbp, but I'd like to give it a shot, and it looks like you aren't in too deep yet.




Okay Knight Isa.  Taking over Rayburn would work well - he uses {COLOR=SlateGray}
for things spoken out loud. 

The basics are that Officially I will post every other day, but if I notice all four players have  posted, it will be more often.  Normally I will post 0-1 times during the weekend. 
I'd suggest reading the pbp FAQ as well: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=168153

If you are going to be gone for a few days, or if you decide to withdraw please let me know. 

If you have any questions about the character / game world/ House Rules let me know, otherwise just start posting in character.  

It has been four days since your father the Count Hathawick assembled a  group of noble scions and sent them off to find the "Fountain of Fortune."  You have been well trained but this may have been you first serious fight, against people who wanted to kill you. 
Reyburn is currently standing west of a fog cloud, watching (covering) Lily who is checking bodies.  You have a wand on magic missiles (caster lvl 3) 48 ch. in hand. The last map was a page back Enc1_4.rft  I believe.


----------



## knight_isa (Jan 22, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Okay Knight Isa.  Taking over Rayburn would work well - he uses {COLOR=SlateGray} for things spoken out loud.




Cool.  Thanks!

Rayburn said he was going to switch from SlateGray to Silver, did that not happen?  I suppose it doesn't matter, since wysiwyg (who was using SlateGray) dropped out, too.

_Edit:_ Comparing colors, it appears that Zaset used Silver for Rayburn while he was around, and you used SlateGray when you NPCed him.  Do you have a preference?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 22, 2008)

I can barely see silver (due to stealth mode used at work), so slate gray would be better.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 23, 2008)

from a 4e designer: 1-21-08


> As for second wind, we've all seen movies and read stories where the hero just won't stay down. Second wind gives a player that kind of control over a PC. What it means in the narrative, once again, is whatever the players and DM decide it means. It's an opportunity to expand the narrative, and not any cheesier than a beat-up action movie hero peeling himself off the pavement and giving the bad guys a few more fives across the lips. D&D aims at that kind of action, and how you imagine the action is up to you.




Besides this change to fights, I think that second wind also serves to take pressure off the healers and the ubiquitous wands of CLW - which this party does not even have.  

Second Wind as they envision it might be better served by temp hit points (more like the false life spell than barbarian rage).  There are also reserve points that allow you to convert real damage to non-leathal, which then heals over hours instead of days.  The second wind rules actually seem to work better than either of those to fill the need for healing. 
I am less excited by SW in play than I was in concept, but lets give it another chance as written.

So Xaros is fully healed, and the fatigue goes away in a few minutes.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 23, 2008)

reading a second wind discussion in 4e forum. Second Wind might be limited to 1/4 hp or *Con Modifer * (as Feris suggested from GT) 

This would restore Xaros to 8/4 = 2 hp, enough to travel on but still baddly wounded.
This is less damaging to my suspension of disbelief, other comments?


----------



## knight_isa (Jan 29, 2008)

Evilhalfling in Game Thread said:
			
		

> OOC: If you want to divide the money you can update character sheets, or one person can post a running list of treasure ot the rogues galley, and keep track of other fruits of adventure.




Since no one else has spoken up, I'm willing to keep the running list of treasure.  Any opposed?

IIRC, every group I've played with has maintained a list of things found and then divvied it up at convenient intervals (usually when in a position to buy/sell in a town).  Between the time when the loot was found and the loot was divvied characters would borrow (or in the case of healing potions, freely take) what they wanted/needed from party treasure.

Does anyone have different preferences on how/when/why things are divvied out?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Jan 29, 2008)

It looks like your party has but four players and hasn't gotten too deep yet. Is there perchance a place for a fifth? I was thinking of coming from a noble house located alongside a river known for some minor trade in lumber, coal and crystal. If Warshrike doesn't mind I'd like to have the matron of the house a descendant from his house. Connections to such a rich house like Anuvien would be a great political move. Since the family lives out on the edges of society it has always had a connection to the druid's in the area and as the third daughter of the Patriarch's brother she was 'sacrificed' to the council to maintain relations. However, she has always had a wild edge about her and the family chose to send her after the noble 'outing' with intents on securing further connections to House Anuvien in addition to securing relationships with other noble houses.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 29, 2008)

Playing on annother character's background is fine by me. Annother would be good i think.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 29, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> It looks like your party has but four players and hasn't gotten too deep yet. Is there perchance a place for a fifth? I was thinking of coming from a noble house located alongside a river known for some minor trade in lumber, coal and crystal. If Warshrike doesn't mind I'd like to have the matron of the house a descendant from his house.




Jack - I notice your new to enworld, so welcome to the boards. Have you played in a PbP elsewhere before? It looks like we are posting at least every other day, excluding weekends and I want to make sure you are ready for it. 

about the character 
House Anuvien I believe is a recent house created after the civil wars. Your family could have married the Aunt of your PC into his house, Otherwise you matron could have been common born before marrying into the family. 

What class were you considering? and do the new skill rules make sense to you?


----------



## Dekana (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't have any preference on distributing the loot, but figuring it out when we're in town makes more sense to me.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm currently in a pbp game on these forums and on another at PBP house (D&D and Iron heroes respectively). I know this isn't too much experience (only two games) but I hope it's sufficient. I've played D&D since first addition, albeit only face to face. I'm glad I can use another of the character's houses! I like making connections between characters in this way. I also have one other question before I finish making my character. 

Have you ever seen the Shapeshifter variant druid from UA? I don't know if its stronger or weaker then the normal version but it lets you get a version of wildshape (kinda nerfed but..) you can get it from first and it evolves from there. I thought it looked like a cool idea (Cos I love druids mainly for the shapeshifting) but of course the final say is up to you! It replaces Wild Shape and Animal Companion while letting you 'shift' to any animal you want but the stats are always the same (+4 str, +4 armor, Bite (1d6), and land speed 50'). The advantage is you get this starting at 1st and from what I see there is no limit however you can't speak or cast spells (natural spell does not work) and I for one can name a number of animals that are alot better then that since it's based on your own stats not on just the animals.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 30, 2008)

All right Jack,  go ahead and make a character.  I have been wanting to try the shapeshifter variant.  Five was also the original party size.  (although I did love the speed of 3 only posters) 

You will have to wait for the scene to change before joining in.  Likely at the edge of civilization or trailing the group into the wild afterward.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Jan 30, 2008)

Name: Cait
Class: Shapeshift Druid
Race:Human
Gender:Female
Alignment:Neutral Good
Deity:Ehlonna
Stats[sblock]
Age: 20
Height: 5' 5"
Weight:130
Eyes: Green
Hair: Red

Str: 14(18)+2(+4) (06p.)     Level: 2        XP: 1,000/ 3,000
Dex: 14 +2 (06p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 16 (2d8+4)
Con: 14 +2 (06p.)     Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: 0/-
Int: 10 +0 (02p.)     Speed: 30'/50'  Spell Res: 0
Wis: 15 +2 (08p.)     Init: +2
Cha: 08 -1 (00p.)     ACP: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor Class:        10     +4    +0    +2    +0    +1    +0    17
Armor(Shifted) 	    10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +4    +0    16
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 10
Armor:   		      AC:    Weight:   Penalty:  
Studded leather+1 	 +4       20lb       -0
Amulet of Natural Armor +1           

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                     +3    +2    +0     +0
Ref:                      +0    +2    +0     +0
Will:                     +3    +2    +0     +0

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Sickle                    +3     1d6+2        x2  Note: Ritual item; used for sacrificing animals
Bite			  +5     1d6+4        x2
Javelin			  +3     1d6+2        x2  Range: 

Languages:
Druidic
Reintish

Feats:
Empower Spell
Combat Reflexes

Skills: 5 trained skills
Skill:		Total:	Trained:  Mod:    Misc:*Level*
Persuasion:       +5      yes     -1(Cha)  +1 
Athletics:	  +8      Yes     +2(str)  +1
Horsemanship:     +7      Yes     -1(Cha)  +3 (Nature's Sense)
Heal:             +8      Yes     +2(Wis)  +1
Knowledge(Nature):+8      Yes     +0(Int)  +2 (Nature's Sense)
Wild Empathy      +1      ---     -1(Cha)  +2*Level*

Spells: [Per Day] 0:4; 1:3
Spells Prepared:
0: Cure Minor wounds (2), Mending, Create Water
1: Cure Light wounds, Entangle, Produce Flame

Special Qualities:
Shapeshift(Predator Form): Swift action; +4 Str, +4 Natural armor, Speed: 50', Bite: 1d8
Wild Empathy
Nature Sense 
Woodland Stride
[/sblock]
Equipment:[sblock]          		Cost     Weight
studded Leather+1               1,175gp    20lb
Sickle				            6gp     2lb
Amulet of Natural Armor	        2,000gp     -lb
Pearl of Power, 1st              1,000gp
Backpack			        4gp     2lb
--Scrollx2 (Bull's Strength)      300gp     -
--Scrollx2 (Cat's Grace)          300gp
--Bedroll			          1sp      5lb
--Tent				        10gp	    20lb
--White Candle (x2) 		    
--Small Mirror			       10gp      
Light Warhorse			   150gp
Riding Saddle			      10gp    25lb


Total Weight: 22lb      Money: 34 gp, 8sp
Horse Weight: 52lb

[/sblock]
 Background: [sblock]Cait Vahanil of the noble family Vahanil is a third generation noble. Her mother, Ciara Vahanil, is the third daughter to Aidan and Caitrin Vahanil. Cait is the fifth child of the family (three brothers, one sister) and it was difficult for the already busy parents to pay sufficient attention to all their children. The family’s home within the city of Vahanian (renamed from Brode since the Vahanil’s took over) is located near to the river. The city itself has been a location of trade for lumber, coal and bronze. The family has some renown for their trading capabilities although they are still building a strong company. The city’s close location to several sacred groves has always made it have a tight connection to the priests and priestesses of Obad-Hai and Ehlonna. In an attempt to garner favor from the religious districts Cait was ‘sacrificed’ (as she sees it) to the church. However, upon arriving to the church she was immediately sent away to a nearby druid grove to train there. The church was already overflowing with new noble acolytes due to other families performing similar rites. Cait was dismayed by this at first, she was only fourteen and still loved the luxury that life as a noble had given her. Being sent to a forest enclave where running water was scarce seemed like a death sentence. 
	Cait’s first year at the grove taught her many things. She was taught in the ways of religion and of the forest and she learned many of the sacred rites of the druids. When she turned fifteen she went on her right of passage where she was sent into the woods with several javelins, a simple tunic and a belt knife for a week. She was to return on the seventh day carrying a female doe back to the grove. Cait barely managed to succeed in this endeavor and a bad encounter with a wild boar cost her dearly. She spent several months recovering from rite only to return to her studies with more determination then ever. When she turned sixteen she met her first Lusgard druid, a member of a small sect of druids who were said to be so connected to nature that they could shift into an animal form at will. Cait was intrigued by the rumors and managed to secure herself an acolyte position with the sect. Four years later she has learned the special arts of the Lusgard sect and become an honor to her family. 
	Her family learned of the ‘noble’ adventuring party and decided that it would be an excellent way to secure relationships with other noble families. Cait’s aunt, Cecily Vahanil, had been married to a member of the Anuvien family in an effort to create a lasting tie to the powerful trading family. Ciara had heard that a member of that family would be in the party and wished to cement family ties by encouraging Cait to become friends with him, or her. The chance to secure further friendships and perhaps trade with the other families was not left out either. [/sblock]
Appearance: [sblock] Cait typically dresses in white robes with golden hems. She wears the robe’s hood up over her long red hair which she ties into a French braid. Her eyes are a deep green said to be like those of Ehlonna’s chosen. She carries a quiver of javelins upon her back over a backpack carrying her prized possessions. Her mount, Cavalon, is a red-haired mare from the north whom Cait’s family purchased for the journey. Cait is finely muscled from her hard work at the druid grove and is very agile. She stands at only 5’ 5” and is very small for her family. While she is quite beautiful, she can often come off as very shy and not commanding of much presence. She can easily disappear into a corner at many of the major parties that her family has taken her too. When Cait shapeshifts she takes the form of a large leopard with golden fur and silver spots. These are the colors of her house and she likes to represent them at all times.[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 30, 2008)

Jack, nice background. I have a few rule concerns- 
the bracers of armor don't stack with physical armor. 
sickles don't do d8 
the improved natural attack feat has a +4 BAB requirement, it would be fine for 6th level feat.
Im not sure that changing shape is a swift action, but ill check my phb2 when I get home. 

With second wind you should be able to go lighter on the healing spells, but thats really up to you.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow..that's alot more mistakes then I usually make >< Going back and fixing it now

EDIT: Since bracers of armor add a deflection bonus I'm pretty sure they stack with a normal armor bonus. But you're DM so your rules
EDIT: Checked the rules again. I'm an idiot :X. When I go back to the States I'm going to have to beat my friends for convincing me that bracers of armor stack with regular armor -_- damn evil players


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 31, 2008)

*Bother:*

Class skills for a fighters, warriors and commoners 
Athletics 
Ride 
Craft 
Now what did I think a human with a +1 or better Int mod was going to do?


----------



## knight_isa (Jan 31, 2008)

Multiple craft skills, to maintain all of their equipment.

Really, from a game perspective it's only a bother for human fighters who are going the Combat Expertise route, especially with point-buy characters.  The other fighters will just use Int as a dump stat, just like they do now IME.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 2, 2008)

They have access to profession also. While most are useless some can be used for background traits or some like siege engineer are fun to have even if you never get to use it..

Going to be away for a few days until Sunday night or monday. Going kite-surfing, hell yea! I hope to be able to join the game when the party returns to Trise? maybe?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2008)

Jack, 
I had plans for you to be in Bremenburg, the next town. If your in Tarse instead, we can breeze by the last town instead of stopping in both.  (which is good) 
Problems to work out:
1.  Did you come past the ambush or by another road? 
2. Why are you stopped in the Hamlet waiting for the group?  
3. Are you trusted to travel the roads alone? (unlikely) 
----You could come with a few armed guards, or sneak out by yourself. 
4. Would any of the PCs recognize you on sight? 
---- You could be carrying an official letter of introduction, with Count Hathwick’s seal.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm good with either town. I assumed Tarse could make sense not because she is waiting there but rather she is happening through the hamlet after the party. Cait would of course be with her favorite two bodyguards, Caprise and Lily, two female knights in the family's employ. Warshrike's PC, Xaros, may know her at least by appearance if not name. She would of course also have a letter of introduction from the Count as to be more official. If the ambush was on the road away from the Count's place of residence then she would not have passed it by. If vice versa, she could either have gone by another path or she could have passed by it.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 10, 2008)

Lily is the halfling PC, how bout Jedda for the second body guard.?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 11, 2008)

Sure, I just spat out the first thing to come to mind. I forgot all about Dekana's PC! Sorry, m8


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 11, 2008)

I finally checked shapeshift, you were right about the swift action.
Looks like your good to go, post her to the rogues guild, and go ahead and post her arrival to Tarse.
edit 
You will be coming from a different direction than the ambush, and be hurrying to Bremenburg to catch up with the group.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 15, 2008)

So, is the town small enough that I can see the other members? I haven't posted again cos I didn't know..


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2008)

To far to overhear (with untrained in Perception) 
but you could see them.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 6, 2008)

*Cait Vahanil at Age 14*

Got bored in one of my government classes today. Damn substitutes read the powerpoints too closely. So I wrote up this blip to flesh out Cait's background a little:
Day Two
A light breeze brushes leaves along the morning air. Dew flutters down in drops, sprinkling across Cait’s tightly bound hair. She peers through the tree branches while perched in a large white oak searching for her prey. The young druid rests with one hand on the trunk and the other clenched around a wooden javelin. Her bright red hair has been bound back into a tight braid to keep it from catching on the trees. Her green eyes glint with the simple joy of hunting. The druid is dressed in the ritual garb of the hunting test a short brown shift decorated in green embroidered leaves. Her only weapon is a sling with several javelins that her friend Aaron had carved weeks prior to the test.

	Cait’s pulse quickens as she watches the slim form of the deer eat from the leaves of a Girr Bush. From what Cait can recall of her lessons the bush is so named because of the odd, capital G shaped leaves and the small holes in the branches that make it growl when the wind brushes through it. The deer looked around with a mouthful of leaves as it ate, keeping both eyes open for danger. Lucky for Cait it did not seem to have seen her yet. The teenage noble lifted her left hand, the hand that was tightly wrapped around the javelin, and threw with all her might. Unfortunately, this also caused her to fall backwards out of the tree and into a holly bush. She let out a short scream as she fell and the deer bolted just as the javelin struck where it had been standing. 

Cait crawled out of the bush and started cursing loudly. Small cuts ran across her face and arms from the bush’s horned leaves. It was early in the morning and Cait returned to her small camp after retrieving her javelin. It would not do to lose a weapon so early in the hunt. It was only her second day in the woods and she had been surviving on a diet of berries and small tubers but she was no closer to finishing the test. According to druid law, Cait must spend seven days out in the woods and return at noon on the seventh day with the head of a doe. It was the first test of her survival skills and was relatively simple, but it was not her strong suite. She decided to spend the rest of the day hunting for more deer trails, hoping to find another place that was frequented by the creatures as they would probably not return to the location of her failed ambush.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Jack - the Cait backstory was fun to read.  

and Dekana I apperciate the mood reinforcement, that was exactly the contrast I intended with my description of the ravens.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been away for the past week and will be leaving again in a few days for a month. As such I won't be able to continue any of the Pbp games I've been involved in. Although i must say that this was the most interesting one and perhaps the only one that I'd love to rejoin when I come back from my semi-unplanned trip. 

I'm very sorry for this and very much hope that no one is angry for this. So good luck everyone and Evilhalfling, I will be around for the next three days if we can work somethign out where I can rejoin the game. If you'd rather just remove the character then that will work too.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 25, 2008)

well Jack I really appreciate the notice. 
If you want to particpate in the current fight, your welcome to do so.  
The simplest thing for me would for your new form to vanish into the wilderness, (taken over by animalistic issues - showing up unexpectedly when you want to return. If you want to try a different solution im open. 

The party can run with four people, so thats what we will do for a while.


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 2, 2008)

Actually, I'm pretty sure that he's using Knowledge Arcana untrained, with +5 for Skill Focus.  Upon further inspection, it looks like he forgot his bonus human skill, though.


```
Trained Skills (8 Rogue + 3 Int Mod + 1 Human + Feat + Multiclass)

Skill Name:  Skill Mod: (Trained +1/2 Lev. +Ab. Mod +Tool)
R1 Acrobatics:           7 (5 +1 +1)
R2 Deception:            9/10 (5 +1 +1 +2 Kit/+3 Familiar)
R3 Cryptomancy:          9 (5 +1 +3)
R4 Disable Device:       11, 9 (5 +1 +3 +2; 5 +1 +1 +2)
R5 Gather Information:   7, 9 (5 +1 +1; 5 +1 +3)
SF Knowledge: Arcana:    9 (5 +1 +3)
R6 Perception:           7, 9 (5 +1 -1 +2; 5 +1 +3)
R7 Persuasion:           7 (5 +1 +1)
R8 Sleight of Hand:      8 (5 +1 +2)
W1 Spellcraft:           9 (5 +1 +3)
I1 Stealth:              8 (5 +1 +2)
I2 Survival:             5 (5 +1 -1)
I3 Use Magic Device:     7 (5 +1 +1)
H  ???
```
R# = Rogue class skill
I# = Int bonus skill (Rogue class list)
W1 = Wizard multiclass skill (Wizard class list)
H = human bonus skill (Rogue class list)

So, it looks like I could promote Athetics to be a Trained Skill, and move Know:Arc to the untrained list and just note the +5 from Skill Focus.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 2, 2008)

I seem to recall that most or all classes got reduced skill points at character creation, to fit in with the switch from individual skills to skill groups.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 2, 2008)

Apparently I decided to penalize the rouge 1 skill, so they only get 7. everyone else stays the same. 
I will add this detail to the opening post.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 8, 2008)

How are we doing on pacing? 
I always feel nervous skipping players who haven't posted recently, especially if they have been on ENworld in the meantime.  If your tired of the game let me know, or if you have any feedback that would be good to.  The internet kills a lot of nuance in reactions. 

Not that this stops me from skipping ahead.  Any options on the skip or wait more time for response posts? 

Ill probably post about the next round tomorrow.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 8, 2008)

Speaking only for myself, I would expect to be NPCd if I neglected to post anything in 2 days. I try posting once a day at least, but sometimes I lose track of the game. NPCing me can serve as a reminder that the game is still going.   

I like the pacing so far. Evilhalfling tends to post updates in the morning, giving me the rest of the day to think of a response.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 9, 2008)

I check in everyday pretty much, but feel free to NPC me if you feel the need arises.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 20, 2008)

hit points d4=3, d6=5, d8=6, d10=8 d12=3 (barbies suck  )

Feats can be from Core, XPH, Comp Adventurer, or by request.
skills do not improve at 3rd level.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 20, 2008)

Okay, Lily's sheet has been updated. Hurray!


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 21, 2008)

Rayburn's sheet has been updated.

Evilhalfling, pending your approval, I've picked Practiced Spellcaster from Complete Arcane as my 3rd level feat.  It grants up to +4 caster level bonus (not to exceed character level--so Rayburn would have spell slots as a Wiz-2 but cast spells at caster level 3).  Let me know if you want me to pick something else.

Also, I'm traveling to Japan on Tuesday (Apr 22) and wont be back until Sunday (Apr 27).  I'm not sure if I'll have internet access during my trip.  If I do, I'll post.  If not, you can NPC Rayburn until Apr 28.

I guess I should check the OOC thread more often; I just noticed the post about pacing.  I think it's just fine.  Out of curiosity, would it make you feel better if we posted a message saying more or less "I checked this, but have nothing to add" when that's the case?  It'd add a little clutter, but it would let you know that we haven't decided to ditch the game.

And on that note, thanks for running this game.  I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 21, 2008)

Practiced spell caster is fine knight Isa, thanks for the notice of absence, I really appreciate it. 
 I don't think the checked in notice is necessary, I just get paranoid on occasion. 

You guys should also decide where your going next, for example:
returning to speak with one of your families, 
heading for southwick, 
going to the capital to get royal approval of writ, 
making for a city to do further historical research on Southwick.  
You could also go off on a tangent 
looking for the lost trade route
or other local adventures (in forests or bars) 

I have a recap of chapter 1, I'll post it here, then move it to IC after you have finished your conversation and head out from there. If you have any suggestions or addtions to the summary let me know. 

*Chapter 1: the Fountain of Fortune
Summary of Events: *
Week 1: Five young nobles are assembled by parents They are sent to find the “fountain of fortune”.  Jason Aurilius, the son of an aggressive baron, is recalled due to family tragedy after one night on the road.  Later, the group is ambushed by bandits, most were peasants, one a professional bandit.   One of the peasants, Jonathan Keef surrenders.  Kerin swears him to service, and he reveals that they were hired and directed to attack the group by a black-haired man with one-eye.  A search of the bandits camp turns up 2 packets of unidentifiable black powder. Two other captives are turned over to the uncooperative and suspicious local baron, who hangs them. 

Week2: The four are joined by young noblewoman.  They begin their week-long journey into the wilds.  The directions lead them to a magical fountain.   A flash of light interrupts them, and it leads to the discovery of a colony of big, golden-furred spiders. During the battle Cait transforms into an animal and flees from her companions, reacting more like an animal than a human. 
One of the spiders old cocoons is found to contain a body with keys, and a letter from a nobleman, which abdicates his position as the baron of Southwick to any who can clear his keep.  A magic cloak, scrolls and valuables are also recovered.  Drinking from the magical fountain appears to have no result.  They then decide to ….


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 22, 2008)

Character Sheet updated.


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 23, 2008)

Woohoo!  There's internet!

Anyway, Evilhalfling, from what Rayburn remembers, how far is Southwick from here?  And where is our current position and Southwick relative to the Hathwick lands?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 24, 2008)

Southwick is also on the southern, mountainus/hilly border, but far to the west.  Its on the far side of the Hathawick lands.  Perhaps 18 days total, mostly through reativily civilized lands.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 24, 2008)

Allo! I'm back and wondering if there's any chance of re-joining your game? ^^


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 24, 2008)

No problem Jack, I was just looking at jumping the game a week ahead, so your return now is better than later. 
I believe you have been gone just over 30 minutes in game.
Unfortunately having missed both fights and the RP experiance for the intial dinner and tavern stop, you will still be at 2nd level, although you will catch up after a few encounters. 

btw I noticed that you named a faction after this game in your own PbP


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 24, 2008)

Lol I'm glad you caught that ^^

I'm fine with playing catch up, one level isn't much and I can provide backup for a few fights.
First time I've gotten to pull a character from the 'Retired' folder in awhile hehe

Should I go ahead and post an entrance in the IC?

EDIT: Read up to where Cait ran off: Lily what did you do to me!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 24, 2008)

sure go ahead and post  Jack.  If you havent seen the summary of events here in the OOC thread, that might be helpful as well. 
I'm sure someone will reread you the letter that was found.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 1, 2008)

Thanks to 6 hours in an "effective business writing" class, instead of a regular workday. 
I bring you this Haiku instead of an I.C. content-heavy post.

proper business prose 
needs brevity, clarity 
and good profreading. 

Assuming I get in before my boss, actual content will post in the morning.


----------



## WarShrike (May 1, 2008)

I thought Haikus had 4 words, then 5, then 4 again.
Mr. Garison explained it thus: Haikus are Japaneese poems that have 4 words in the first line, then 5, then 4, except that they don't rhyme and are totally stupid. 

Go Cows!


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 1, 2008)

nope its syllables not words - 5-7-5


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 4, 2008)

So in case I had not mentioned it, today (june 4) is my wife's due date.
We are expecting our first child, a daughter.  
everything is going fine, abiet slowly. 

So at some point in the next week or so, I will be disappearing for a few days.   My tabletop game ended a few weeks ago and I will be taking at least 2 months off from in-person gaming, but I plan on continuing this PbP game, although my posting hours will get wierder. 

Jack has been gone since the 29th, so I will continue NPC Cait for a while.

BTW 
I was not expecting for you guys to try and turn the Mercs, that would have been hilarious.  It looks like violence is now ineveitable, but this is what I came up with: 

Re-buying the mercs : If offered 1-66gp @ -2 diplomacy,
 >120gp @ + 0, or if  <180 @+2  
They start unfriendly: dc 25 to make friendly, dc 40 to helpful.  
Friendly will keep them from engaging, and they will withdraw. “We ain’t gonna grab nobles and fight merchants on a highway."   
Helpful and they will turn on One-eye.

(in practice One-eye also made a counter-diplomacy attempt: total 18)


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey congrats EH.

Take your time! We'll be here. Enjoy the experiance.


----------



## knight_isa (Jun 6, 2008)

Congratulations!  I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks guys everything is going well. Tomorrow is my last day off, then back to work which prolly means regular posting.  The baby continues to be a delight - the strange sleep pattern is less so.

Anyway about Denka's  Second Wind question.  I  think it should stay per day instead of per encounter, because that is the way all the other powers are balanced.  Not that there is a lot of difference in the game so far.

I would be okay with removing the 1/2 hit point restriction.  It was there mostly too avoid people healing completely, as you are described as taking actual wounds, not abstract hp as in 4e.  
We could also increase the time to a standard action, but doesn't seem necessary.  Anyone else have an opinion?

diaper change time....


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 16, 2008)

IRL: I am having time management trouble at work, so I will only be posting from home. 
My posting rate may drop, and when we hit a stopping point in the story,  
I may have to wrap up or take a break for a while. 

If I can figure out how to run turns faster the game could continue.


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 21, 2008)

No problem.  Let us know what you need to do.  I know it's hard to find time at home with a new baby.

Sorry about my disappearance this last week.  Some stuff came up suddenly and I was without internet for several days.  I'm back now.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 5, 2008)

So where do we go from here? 

We could wrap up the current scene in character, with deciding the fate of the captives. Then move to the big picture, and write an epiloge.

We could also continue with a new posting/update rate, perhaps twice a week, with me updating tuesday/thursday or monday/wedensday. And continue into chapter 3. 
Investigating the castle Morton and Barony of Southwick, or confronting the count...

Either way, This has been one of my more sucessful online games, we have been playing eight months now.  
Thanks everyone for your dedication and flexability.


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 7, 2008)

I've enjoyed this little campaign quite a bit. I'd be willing to continue, even at 2 posts a week.


----------



## knight_isa (Aug 8, 2008)

Dang it, boards ate my post.  I'll try again, but it's late, so forgive any incoherence.

I'd like to continue for another chapter, provided that everyone (except Jack of Tales/Cait, who seems to have already disappeared) else wants to.

If we do continue, does anyone have any pointers on how to not be bothered by the PBP pace?  I suspected that it would bother me when I started, but my face to face game died so I had to look elsewhere for a D&D fix.  I've enjoyed this game more than I expected (thanks, everyone!), but the pace does dampen my enthusiasm a bit.  If I can somehow overlook the slow PBP pace then I'd enjoy the game more, which would be good.

(As an aside, it seems like most everyone is on a twice per week posting rate right now anyway, so I think that "officially" changing it wont make that much difference.)


----------



## knight_isa (Aug 21, 2008)

So... what's going on?  There hasn't been an update on the game thread for 10 days!  I've been holding back since Rayburn doesn't really have anything to add at the moment.  Are we all waiting for each other to go first?  Did the game suddenly die?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 26, 2008)

I might as well make  it official - and close down the game. 
I started running a tabletop game, after staying away from the table since June. 
I only seem to have energy/focus for one game  

So what do you think happened to the characters in the aftermath? 
Count Hathwick would never have sentenced Mr Oakly to death, although a show of imprisoning him might have been made. 

Assuming Southwick was inhabited by goblins led by a psion (blue) could you have taken it back? 

anyone spot the Le Morton = salt reference? 
any questions?


----------



## Dekana (Aug 26, 2008)

It was certainly a good game while it lasted; I'm glad to have been in it.

As for where Lily would go from here, I'm thinking she would leave the party soon after the return to Hathwick's Fortress. Bandit attacks, giant spiders, scheming nobles - yuk! It's all too much for the naive girl. Her adventuring days would be mostly over, but she might sneak back to Craig's caravan, in keeping with her nomadic lifestyle. <3


----------



## knight_isa (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, congratulations on finding a face to face game.  I enjoyed this game, but I think it would have been _awesome_ face to face.  Thanks to all who made this fun!

I think Rayburn would have made himself disappear shortly after returning.  He just lacks the focus/drive to face something combat-intensive like raiding a goblin-held keep.  Oh, and getting shot with arrows _hurts_.  Sticking around home would mean enduring more tests devised by the count, though, so that's not an option, either.

He'd most likely look for a big city, where he could put his skills to use to make his fortune.


----------

